# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  εγινα 24 και δεν ειχα ποτε κοπελα

## kostas19917

καλησπερα, με λενε κωστα ειμαι 24και εγραψα στο φορουμ αυτο για το προβλημα μου με τις κοπελες. απο μικρος να πω αρχικα οτι ημουν χοντρος στο σχολειο και δεν ειχα καποια κοπελα να ενδιαφερθει για μενα. επισης στο πανεπιστημιο συνεχιζα να ημουν χοντρος αλλα λιγοτερα κιλα , επισης ημουν πολυ κλειστος ανθρωπος και ντροπαλος( ακομα ειμαι λιγο αλλα το αλλαζω). παρεες δεν εκανα στη σχολη απλα πηγαινα και ερχομαουν στα μαθηματα χωρις ομως να το σκεφτομαι οτι ημουν μονος και χωρις κοπελα. μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο που ειχα μια απορριψη απο μια κοπελα και τοτε εχασα αλλα 15 κιλα σε 45 μερες και αλλαξα και τον τροπο που βλεπω τα πραματα.

εχω γινει κοινωνικος και γενικα βγαινω εξω αλλα μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα. οπου κοιταζω βλεπω κοπελες της ηλικιας μου με αγορια και απο τη μια χαιρομαι που τα βλεπω και απο την αλλη στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ και ειμαι σε πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση. επισης να πω οτι ειμαι 1.68- 1.70 που και αυτο ειναι καπως για μια κοπελα..... 

σας παρακαλω πειτε τη γνωμη σας και αν θελετε παραπανω πληροφοριες σας τις δινω

EDIT: φυσικα ουτε εχω φιλησει καποια κοπελα και ουτε και σεξ..... γενικα στο ερωτικο θεμα ειμαι πολυ ντροπαλος

----------


## kostas19917

εγραψα στην κατηγορια εφηβεια γιατι δεν ηξερα που να το βαλω αν χρειαζεται αλλαξτε το μερος

----------


## kostas19917

καλησπερα, με λενε κωστα ειμαι 24 και εγραψα στο φορουμ αυτο για το προβλημα μου με τις κοπελες. απο μικρος να πω αρχικα οτι ημουν χοντρος στο σχολειο και δεν ειχα καποια κοπελα να ενδιαφερθει για μενα. επισης στο πανεπιστημιο συνεχιζα να ημουν χοντρος αλλα λιγοτερα κιλα , επισης ημουν πολυ κλειστος ανθρωπος και ντροπαλος( ακομα ειμαι λιγο αλλα το αλλαζω). παρεες δεν εκανα στη σχολη απλα πηγαινα και ερχομαουν στα μαθηματα χωρις ομως να το σκεφτομαι οτι ημουν μονος και χωρις κοπελα. μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο που ειχα μια απορριψη απο μια κοπελα και τοτε εχασα αλλα 15 κιλα σε 45 μερες και αλλαξα και τον τροπο που βλεπω τα πραματα. με ενδιαφερε μια κοπελα στη σχολη αλλα με απερριψε και αυτη....

εχω γινει κοινωνικος και γενικα βγαινω εξω αλλα μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα. οπου κοιταζω βλεπω κοπελες της ηλικιας μου με αγορια και απο τη μια χαιρομαι που τα βλεπω και απο την αλλη στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ και ειμαι σε πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση. επισης να πω οτι ειμαι 1.68- 1.70 που και αυτο ειναι καπως για μια κοπελα..... 

σας παρακαλω πειτε τη γνωμη σας και αν θελετε παραπανω πληροφοριες σας τις δινω

EDIT: φυσικα ουτε εχω φιλησει καποια κοπελα και ουτε και σεξ..... γενικα στο ερωτικο θεμα ειμαι πολυ ντροπαλος

----------


## betelgeuse

Συγχωνευσα τα δυο θεματα σε ενα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να υπαρχουν δυο ιδια θεματα.

----------


## kostas19917

ΣΑΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΣ 80 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ....

----------


## ioannis2

Οι περιγραφές στο πρώτο μήνυμα σου, λένε πως έκανες τα πρώτα θετικά βήματα, κιλά, κοινωνικοποίηση, έχεις κανονικό ύψος (τα 80 πάλι πολλά μου φαίνονται για το ύψος σου), το ότι ειχες απόρριψη σημαίνει πως έκανες ένα βήμα μπροστά, δλδ άρχισες να το κυνηγάς και η συνειδητοποίηση κυρίως, του που στέκεσαι τι θα θελες να γινεις και πως το πετυχαίνεις (σε σημαντικό βαθμό αυτα τα βηματα που σου που ανέφερα). Δεν θα σε απορρίψει μια κοπέλα επειδη δεν ξανακανες σεξ εκτος κι αν πεσεις σε στριμμένη/ηλίθια ή ******* (δλδ σε καποια με ανεξέλγκτες σχέσεις - δεν εννοω τις επι πληρωμή). Και η ηλικία σου μια χαρα ειναι! Φτάνει να πλησιάζεις ότι γουσταρεις.

----------


## Thomdimi

> ΣΑΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΣ 80 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ....


Φίλε Κώστα το γεγονός ότι όλα αυτή η στενοχωρια σε ταρακουνησε και σε έκανε να αγχωθεις για το άτομο σου θετικά είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Τώρα αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι λίγη αυτοπεποιθεση. Συνέχισε να γυμναζεσαι και να γίνεσαι κοινωνικός και τα καλύτερα θα έρθουν. Δεν έχει σημασία αν έχεις φιλησει η όχι στη ζωή σου. Αν είσαι όμορφος η άσχημος, καλό παιδί η όχι. Όλοι κάπου κάποτε θα βρουν το ταίρι τους. Μην στενοχωριεσαι για αυτό. Προσπάθησε να αλλάζεις μέρα με την μέρα. Θα έρθει η ώρα που θα βρεις και εσύ μια κοπέλα. Μπες στο Facebook και ξεκινά το spam. Που θα πάει. Θα πιάσεις κάνα ψαράκι και εσύ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Oh, the story of my f*cking life.
Καλως ήρθες στο κλαμπ Κώστα.

Να σου πω πως δεν είσαι και μονος. Και εγω ειμαι 24 (τον αλλο μηνα 25), ειμαι 1.71 και ουτε σχέση ουτε σεξ ουτε καν άγγιγμα..

Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις, αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι έχεις καταφέρει κάτι πολύ σπουδαιο: Να αδυνατίσεις. 
Αυτό σου δινει μεγαλύτερο κίνητρο και κουράγιο να συνεχίσεις στη ζωή σου και μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποιθηση.

Πλέον πιστεύω το μόνο πραγμα που πρέπει να αλλάξεις ειναι η ψυχολογία σου. Αυτό τον χαρακτήρα εσωστρέφειας και απομόνωσης που ειχες μικρότερος, πρέπει να αρχίσεις να το αποβάλεις (πράγμα που ήδη κανεις) ώστε να γίνεις πιο κοινωνικός (στο βαθμό που θελεις φυσικά) και να ξανα-διεκδικήσεις πίσω τη ζωή που σου αξίζει.

Μάλιστα απο τότε που λες πως έχεις απορριφθεί απο κοπέλα σημαινει πως έχεις ήδη προσπαθήσει και αυτό ειναι καλό διοτι αρχίζεις να απομυθοποιείς την όλη κατάσταση. 
Και όσο προσπαθείς τόσο καλύτερος γίνεσαι.

Οσον αφορά τη γυμναστική, επειδη γυμνάζομαι και εγώ, να σου πω πως ειναι καλο και να τη συνεχισεις, διοτι αυξάνει τη τεστοστερόνη, η οποια με τη σειρά της σε κανει πιο ενεργητικό και σου δινει αυτοπεποιθηση. Επισης η γυμναστικη κανει γενικα καλό στην υγιεια, αυξάνει τη ροή του αίματος κλπ.

Γενικά πιστευω πως είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Και οταν μου λες πως εισαι 80 κιλα και αρχιζεις να γινεσαι πιο κοινωνικος, νομιζω πως τα δυσκολα πέρασαν για σένα.

----------


## Macgyver

Καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε . Εισαι 24 και δεν εχεις παει με κοπελα , ε , και ? γι αυτο αρχιζω με αυτην την παροιμια , ποτε δεν ειναι αργα . Δλδ εγω που εχασα 10 χρονια απ την ζωη μου με την κτθλψη , πρεπει να το παρω κατακαρδα ? για μενα το μοτο μου ειναι ' οτι εγινε , εγινε , απο δω και περα τι κανουμε ' 
Με το να τα παιρνεις κατακαρδα τα οσα σου συμβαινουν , ειναι σαν να μην δεχεσαι την ζωη . Η ζωη θα σου φερει καλες περιοδους , θα σου φερει και αναποδιες , δεν εχεις επιλογη , παρα να το δεχτεις , αλλιως βλαπτεις την ψυχολογια σου . Οσο πιο γρηγορα το παρεις αποφαση ,τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα βρεις τον δρομο σου .

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΤΟ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΕΣ
ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΝΗΝΤΑΡΙΚΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΚΙΑ
ΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΟΣΤΑΡΙΚΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΑ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΕΣ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ
ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΣΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ 
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYAXpicebFU

----------


## kostas19917

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ που μου απαντησατε,πραγματι δεν ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ στο ερωτικο κομματι ενω γενικα τα λεω χυμα τα πραγματα, το κακο που εχω ειναι οτι δισταζω να παω σε μια κοπελα να της μιλησω επειδη ντρεπομαι και αυτες οι 2 που με αππεριψαν μου ειχαν δειξει ενδιαφερον για αρκετο καιρο και μετα μου ειπαν οτι παρεξηγησα τα πραγματα. 

το κακο ειναι οτι παιρνω πολυ κατακαρδα μια απορριψη και τωρα αρχισα να κοιταω αν υπαρχει καποια που μου δειχνει σημαδια οτι μπορει να της αρεσω. εχω κλεισει και ραντεβου σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας στο νομο μου για να μιλησω (μιας και ειναι δωρεαν η υπηρεσια) αλλα και σε 2-3 ατομα που τους εχω πει το προβλημα (γυναικες) μου τονισαν την ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης επειδη με ηξεραν και απο τα χρονια της σχολης και με υποστηριζουν αρκετα.

οσον αφορα το θεμα των χρηματων για να το παρω χιουμοριστικα εμενα μου αρεσει το τραγουδι ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΨΩ ΤΑ ΡΗΜΑΔΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΟΥ ( επειδη δεν εχω δικα μου οποτε θα καψω αλλουνου.

αυτα και περιμενω φυσικα και αλλες γνωμες

----------


## foufoutos32

Κατ' αρχάς, επειδή το είδα εις διπλούν το θέμα του ύψους, να ξες ότι εγώ είμαι 1.62 (γέλα όσο θες) και μια χαρά σεξουαλική ζωή έχω και μάλιστα με ψηλές (και ψηλούς :P ) Οπότε μη σας παίρνει από κάτω με αυτό. 

Δεύτερον, οι γυναίκες, well οι αληθινές γυναίκες όχι βλαμμένα κοριτσάκια, δεν ψάχνουν τον Τζόνι Ντεπ. Το μόνο που ζητούν είναι αυτοπεποίθηση και (ελεγχόμενο) χιούμορ - τουτέστιν, μην είσαι και χάχας. Η εξωτερική εμφάνιση λίγο τους νοιάζει. Αν καταφέρεις να απεμπλακείς από το εμμονικό σύνδρομο "εμφάνιση" και απλά φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου, θα είσαι κομπλέ. ;) 

Γενικότερα πάντως θα σου έλεγα να πας - αν έχεις λεφτά - σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο για να σε "ξεκλειδώσει". Βοηθά πολύ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, ξέρω ανθρώπους που έγιναν άλλοι άνθρωποι μετά από μερικούς μήνες συνεδριών. 

Αυτά από μενα :)

----------


## kostas19917

> Κατ' αρχάς, επειδή το είδα εις διπλούν το θέμα του ύψους, να ξες ότι εγώ είμαι 1.62 (γέλα όσο θες) και μια χαρά σεξουαλική ζωή έχω και μάλιστα με ψηλές (και ψηλούς :P ) Οπότε μη σας παίρνει από κάτω με αυτό. 
> 
> Δεύτερον, οι γυναίκες, well οι αληθινές γυναίκες όχι βλαμμένα κοριτσάκια, δεν ψάχνουν τον Τζόνι Ντεπ. Το μόνο που ζητούν είναι αυτοπεποίθηση και (ελεγχόμενο) χιούμορ - τουτέστιν, μην είσαι και χάχας. Η εξωτερική εμφάνιση λίγο τους νοιάζει. Αν καταφέρεις να απεμπλακείς από το εμμονικό σύνδρομο "εμφάνιση" και απλά φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου, θα είσαι κομπλέ. ;) 
> 
> Γενικότερα πάντως θα σου έλεγα να πας - αν έχεις λεφτά - σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο για να σε "ξεκλειδώσει". Βοηθά πολύ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, ξέρω ανθρώπους που έγιναν άλλοι άνθρωποι μετά από μερικούς μήνες συνεδριών. 
> 
> Αυτά από μενα :)


εχω αρκετο χιουμορ σαν ανθρωπος οπως μου λενε ολοι και απο τις αντιδρασεις τους το καταλαβαινω. το προβλημα που καταλαβα που ειχα ως χαρακτηρας ειναι οτι καμια δεν προκειται να ερθει στην ψυχρα και να σου μιλησει αν καθεσαι ησυχος και ντροπαλος. καταλαβα οτι ΕΓΩ πρεπει να κανω το 1ο βημα αν μου αρεσει καποια .δυστχως επρεπε να πονεσω πολυ για να το συνειδητοποιησω αυτο. το κεντρο ψυχ. υγειας που αναφερω ειναι αυτο ακριβως που λες οτι θα παω να πω τον καημο μου και θα με βοηθησει μια ψυχολογος.

εχω ραντεβου τη δευτερα οποτε θα σας πω και τι μου ειπε αν και νομιζω οτι μου εχει γυρισει τελειως το κεφαλι εδω και 5 μηνες .

κανω και παρεα με κοριτσια (ειμασταν σε voucher μαζι και απο τη σχολη κανω παρεες απο κοριτσια απο την πολη μου και με παλιες συμμαθητριες που ξαναβρεθηκαμε).

----------


## kostas19917

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΨΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΣΕ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ( ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ.)

επισης βγηκαμε πριν λιγες μερες με φιλες απο το voucher και εφεραν μια φιλη τους και την επομενη λεω στη φιλη μου αν εκεινη εχει καποια σχεση αυτο τον καιρο αλλα δυστυχως ειχε αλλα δεν με πειραξε επειδη προσπαθησα ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ..

γραφτηκα και σε σαιτ γνωριμιων (badoo) .και εχω μιλησει με 2-3 κοριτσια

----------


## foufoutos32

Αν σε βοηθά το badoo, go for it, αλλά προσωπικά εγώ είμαι εναντίον αυτών των σαιτ. Προτιμώ τις τετ α τετ συζητήσεις.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τις απορρίψεις, έχεις να φας πάρα πολλές πρέπει να σε προειδοποιήσω οπότε μην τις λογαριάζεις και πολύ. Μη σταματάς και έμπαινε (που λέμε) αλλά τα πάντα να γίνονται με μέτρο και ευγένεια ;)

----------


## kostas19917

> Αν σε βοηθά το badoo, go for it, αλλά προσωπικά εγώ είμαι εναντίον αυτών των σαιτ. Προτιμώ τις τετ α τετ συζητήσεις.
> 
> Σε ό,τι αφορά τις απορρίψεις, έχεις να φας πάρα πολλές πρέπει να σε προειδοποιήσω οπότε μην τις λογαριάζεις και πολύ. Μη σταματάς και έμπαινε (που λέμε) αλλά τα πάντα να γίνονται με μέτρο και ευγένεια ;)


φυσικα με ευγενεια. παντα . ετσι και αλλιως δεν μου αρεσουν ολες οι γυναικες που βλεπω δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που την πεφτουν σε ολες και οποια κατσει . εεε ενταξει δεν θα γινω και αυτο που κοροιδευω.......

----------


## nikos2

> Oh, the story of my f*cking life.
> , ειμαι κοντος (1.71) .



ELEOS...............

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ELEOS...............


Το διόρθωσα. Θα μπορουσες βεβαια να εισαι πιο ευγενικος και να με διορθώσεις με ευγένεια, απο ενα απλό "ελεος".

Τελος πάντων.

----------


## kostas19917

αν πλησιασω καποια κοπελα που την ξερω λιγο καιρο καιμου αρεσει τι να την πω σαν 1η κουβεντα? ενα απλο γεια σε ξερω.... κτλ ή να κανω καποιο αστειο πρωτα αν ειμαστε σε παρεα και μετα να συνεχισω?

----------


## foufoutos32

> αν πλησιασω καποια κοπελα που την ξερω λιγο καιρο καιμου αρεσει τι να την πω σαν 1η κουβεντα? ενα απλο γεια σε ξερω.... κτλ ή να κανω καποιο αστειο πρωτα αν ειμαστε σε παρεα και μετα να συνεχισω?


Εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες, αλλά πάντα ένα ωραίο αστείο είναι καλό για να σπάσει τον πάγο. :)

----------


## elis

> αν πλησιασω καποια κοπελα που την ξερω λιγο καιρο καιμου αρεσει τι να την πω σαν 1η κουβεντα? ενα απλο γεια σε ξερω.... κτλ ή να κανω καποιο αστειο πρωτα αν ειμαστε σε παρεα και μετα να συνεχισω?


ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΩΝΩ
ΜΗ ΘΑ ΤΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΝΟ
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΤΑΚΑ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## nikos2

> Το διόρθωσα. Θα μπορουσες βεβαια να εισαι πιο ευγενικος και να με διορθώσεις με ευγένεια, απο ενα απλό "ελεος".
> 
> Τελος πάντων.


συγνωμη εχεις καποιο δικιο αλλα με αυτο που εγραψες τι περιμενες δηλαδη.. για τον χαρκτηρισμο που εδωσες στο υψος

----------


## kostas19917

οπως σας ειπα δεν εχω πλησιασει ποτε καποια κοπελα ωστε να της μιλησω (οι 2 που με απερριψαν μου εδειχναν καποιο ενδαιφερον οπως ειπα αλλα τιποτα δεν εγινε). πιστευευτε οτι πρεπει να παρατηρω καποια σημαδια οτι μπορει να την ενδιαφερω ( αν ναι ποια ειναι γενικα) γιατι αλλιως να παω ξεκαρφωτα ετσι μπροστα της δεν μπορω ειδικα κιολας αν ειναι παρεα.

----------


## elis

ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΥΨΗΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΟΥΣ
ΣΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΩ

----------


## kostas19917

πηγα στην ψυχολογο που ειχα αναφερει πριν μερες και μου ειπε τα εξης:
1.δεν πρεπει να αισθανομαι ασχημα για το γεγονος οτι δεν ειχα καποια σχεση ή σεξ μεχρι τωρα
2. οι κοπελες δεν θα το θεωρησουν κακο το γεγονος αυτο 
3. αγχωνομαι περισσοτερο απο οσο πρεπει 
4. της ειπα οτι τοσα χρονια δεν στεναχωριομουν για το οτι ειμαι μονος και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχεις ωριμασει
5, για τα κοριτσια που με απερριψαν μου ειπε οτι δεν πρεπει να αισθανομαι ασχημα για το γεγονος αυτο.
6. οι σχεσεις την τωρινη εποχη ειναι πιο επιφανειακες και υπαρχει μεγαλο αγχος (και πραγματι δεν ψαχνω το σεξ ή δεν μου εχει λειψει το σεξ αλλα γενικοτερα το να ξερεις οτι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος με νοιαζεται και με σκεφτεται)

εχω ραντεβου και αυτη τη δευτερα και θα συνεχισουμε την κουβεντα. Σαν 1η φορα ήταν πολυ καλα και μου αρεσε γιατι μου μιλησε απλα και κατανοητα .

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ 1. ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΣΧΕΣΕΩΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ 2. Η ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ.

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΕς...

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## elis

ΟΛΟΙ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΜΕ
ΑΜΑ ΧΑΖΕΥΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ
ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΛΔ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΟΣΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ
Η ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ

----------


## kostas19917

θελω να ρωτησω ειναι τοσο εξωφρενικο μια κοπελα να δειξει ενδιαφερον και να ερθει να μου μιλησει? δηλαδη τι θα γινει αν ερθει να μου μιλησει θα σκεφτω οτι ειναι ευκολη και απεγνωσμενη? τοσα χρονια πιστευα οτι μπορουσε να γινει αλλα τελικα δεν μου συνεβη ποτε. φοβαμαι παρα πολυ να μιλησω και ειδικα να σηκωθω και να με δουν ολοι .μονο που το σκεφτομαι ιδρωνω και με εχει πιασει ταχυπαλιμια.

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ .ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## bellezza

> θελω να ρωτησω ειναι τοσο εξωφρενικο μια κοπελα να δειξει ενδιαφερον και να ερθει να μου μιλησει? δηλαδη τι θα γινει αν ερθει να μου μιλησει θα σκεφτω οτι ειναι ευκολη και απεγνωσμενη? τοσα χρονια πιστευα οτι μπορουσε να γινει αλλα τελικα δεν μου συνεβη ποτε. φοβαμαι παρα πολυ να μιλησω και ειδικα να σηκωθω και να με δουν ολοι .μονο που το σκεφτομαι ιδρωνω και με εχει πιασει ταχυπαλιμια.
> 
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ .ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ!!!!!!!


Κώστα γεια σου.
Αν μια γυναίκα είναι τολμηρή και σε γουστάρει πολύ ίσως έρθει να σου μιλήσει.
Αλλά πρέπει και εσύ να της δώσεις το πράσινο φως, να την κοιτάς κλπ.
Γιατί ντρέπεσαι να πλησιάσεις μια κοπέλα? Τί μπορεί να γίνει δηλαδή που σε τρομάζει?
Το θέμα είναι να πλησιάζεις κοπέλες που δείχνουν και εκείνες ενδιαφέρον, που σε κοιτάνε για παράδειγμα.
Εγώ όταν με πλησιάζουν, ακόμη και αν δεν ενδιαφέρομαι , το βρίσκω σαν ευκαιρία να πω
δυο κουβέντες με έναν άνθρωπο, να περάσει η ώρα ευχάριστα. Δεν το βλέπω δηλαδή μόνο ερωτικά το θέμα.
Απλά είναι τα πράγματα.:)

----------


## kostas19917

> Κώστα γεια σου.
> Αν μια γυναίκα είναι τολμηρή και σε γουστάρει πολύ ίσως έρθει να σου μιλήσει.
> Αλλά πρέπει και εσύ να της δώσεις το πράσινο φως, να την κοιτάς κλπ.
> Γιατί ντρέπεσαι να πλησιάσεις μια κοπέλα? Τί μπορεί να γίνει δηλαδή που σε τρομάζει?
> Το θέμα είναι να πλησιάζεις κοπέλες που δείχνουν και εκείνες ενδιαφέρον, που σε κοιτάνε για παράδειγμα.
> Εγώ όταν με πλησιάζουν, ακόμη και αν δεν ενδιαφέρομαι , το βρίσκω σαν ευκαιρία να πω
> δυο κουβέντες με έναν άνθρωπο, να περάσει η ώρα ευχάριστα. Δεν το βλέπω δηλαδή μόνο ερωτικά το θέμα.
> Απλά είναι τα πράγματα.:)


το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη ημουν 108 κιλα και τωρα 80 ειχα ακουσει απειρες προσβολες απο κοριτσια και αγορια οποτε φοβαμαι να μιλησω σε καποια γιατι δεν ξερω την αντιδραση της. γενικα δεν με κοιταζει καμια για να πω οτι μπορει να δειξει οτι της αρεσω. δεν ειναι οτι σκαναρω να δω μια-μια αν συμβαινει τιποτα. αλλα ουτε μια ΓΑΜΩΤΟ????

----------


## bellezza

Αρχικά μπράβο σου που έχασες τόσα κιλά. Να είσαι υπερήφανος για τον εαυτό σου και γι'αυτό που κατόρθωσες.:)
Όποιος του αρέσει να προσβάλλει τους συνανθρώπους του, πάντα θα βρίσκει τον τρόπο να το κάνει, ακόμη και αν ο άλλος είναι τέλειος.
Για εσάς τους άντρες τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα. Δε χρειάζεται να έχετε εμφάνιση, αρκεί να έχετε καλό χαρακτήρα.
Καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να είσαι με παρέα και να πλησιάσετε όλοι μαζί μια παρέα κοριτσιών, για να μην αισθάνεσαι μόνος.
Θα έχει και χαβαλέ η υπόθεση.
Ίσως πρέπει να γίνεις πιο δυναμικός.
Να πλησιάζεις τις γυναίκες όπως θα πλησίαζες μια φίλη, ή έναν φίλο.
Δεν είμαστε κάτι το ιδιαίτερο...ίσως να μας έχεις ωραιοποιήσει στο μυαλό σου και γι'αυτό να κολλάς.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη ημουν 108 κιλα και τωρα 80 ειχα ακουσει απειρες προσβολες απο κοριτσια και αγορια οποτε φοβαμαι να μιλησω σε καποια γιατι δεν ξερω την αντιδραση της. γενικα δεν με κοιταζει καμια για να πω οτι μπορει να δειξει οτι της αρεσω. δεν ειναι οτι σκαναρω να δω μια-μια αν συμβαινει τιποτα. αλλα ουτε μια ΓΑΜΩΤΟ????


Κώστα είσαι μικρός, αδυνάτισες κιόλας, όλη η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου!!!!!!!! Ζήστην, για εσάς τα αγόρια είναι πιο εύκολο, συμφωνώ σε πολλά με belezza που έγραψε πιο πάνω!

----------


## kostas19917

> Κώστα είσαι μικρός, αδυνάτισες κιόλας, όλη η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου!!!!!!!! Ζήστην, για εσάς τα αγόρια είναι πιο εύκολο, συμφωνώ σε πολλά με belezza που έγραψε πιο πάνω!


ειδικα αυτο με τα κιλα δεν το καταλαβαινω .28 κιλα να καθοριζουν τη ζωη και την ψυχ. υγεια ενος ανθρωπου!!!!!! 
αφου για εμας αυτο ειναι πιο ευκολο τοτε γιατι να ειμαι μονος????
επισης ταχα εσεις οι γυναικες ειστε πιο ωριμες ετσι, τοτε γιατι δεν εχετε μαθαιτε να ξεκαθαριζετε τη συμπεριφορα σας στο φιλικο και στο ερωτικο????
επισης γιατι προσβαλετε εναν ανθρωπο και μετα δεν εχετε ουτε την ηθικη να πατε να του ζητησετε ενα συγνωμη , δηλαδη δεν καταλαβαινετε την λαθος σας συμπεριφορα.

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΓΚΟΥΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΙΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΙΑ . ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ !!!!!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Κοίταξε ξέρω κι εγώ να φωνάζω, δεν σου φταίω εγώ τίποτα! Με τα κιλά το 'χω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα, δεν φταίνε οι γυναίκες, φταίνε τα πρότυπα! Είναι πιο εύκολο για σας γιατί είστε πιο λίγοι. Επιπλέον εσύ μπορεί να διαφέρεις από τους άλλους, το 'χεις σκεφτεί; Το σύνολο είναι χάλια πάντως! Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα ξεκαθαρίσματος, ότι νιώθω το λέω! Ούτε προσβάλλω!! Οπότε μην απευθύνεσαι σε μένα σε παρακαλώ, εγώ για καλό σου απάντησα. Οι κάγκουρες νομίζω είναι κάτι άλλο, αυτοί που δεν έχουν κοπέλα και βάζουν τέρμα το ράδιο, οι περισσότεροι όπως σου είπα γαϊδούρια είναι με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως βρίζω και τα γαϊδούρια......Το ότι είσαι εσύ ευαίσθητος μπράβο σου αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζεις......Κι εγώ είμαι αλλά δεν εκτιμώνται αυτά από κανένα.........

----------


## kostas19917

> Κοίταξε ξέρω κι εγώ να φωνάζω, δεν σου φταίω εγώ τίποτα! Με τα κιλά το 'χω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα, δεν φταίνε οι γυναίκες, φταίνε τα πρότυπα! Είναι πιο εύκολο για σας γιατί είστε πιο λίγοι. Επιπλέον εσύ μπορεί να διαφέρεις από τους άλλους, το 'χεις σκεφτεί; Το σύνολο είναι χάλια πάντως! Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα ξεκαθαρίσματος, ότι νιώθω το λέω! Ούτε προσβάλλω!! Οπότε μην απευθύνεσαι σε μένα σε παρακαλώ, εγώ για καλό σου απάντησα. Οι κάγκουρες νομίζω είναι κάτι άλλο, αυτοί που δεν έχουν κοπέλα και βάζουν τέρμα το ράδιο, οι περισσότεροι όπως σου είπα γαϊδούρια είναι με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως βρίζω και τα γαϊδούρια......Το ότι είσαι εσύ ευαίσθητος μπράβο σου αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζεις......Κι εγώ είμαι αλλά δεν εκτιμώνται αυτά από κανένα.........




καλα οτι πεις. για ολα φταιμε εμεις

----------


## elis

ΑΣΕ ΡΕ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΩΛΟ
ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΞΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΟΠΑΝΙΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΜΑΡΑ
ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> καλα οτι πεις. για ολα φταιμε εμεις


Ε όχι και ότι πω και για όλα φταίτε εσείς, εγώ δεν σε πρόσβαλα, μη λες λοιπόν μετά ότι σε προσβάλλουν οι γυναίκες γιατί εσύ προσβάλλεις πρώτος και κακώς έκανα που έγραψα στο θέμα σου γιατί εγώ να βοηθήσω ήθελα αλλά μου το 'βγαλες ξυνό! Δεν σου φταίω εγώ τίποτα που δεν τα πας καλά με τις κοπέλες!! Έλεος με τον καθένα εδώ μέσα που επιτίθεται! Να πάτε να τα κάνετε αλλού αυτά όχι σε μένα

----------


## kostas19917

> Ε όχι και ότι πω και για όλα φταίτε εσείς, εγώ δεν σε πρόσβαλα, μη λες λοιπόν μετά ότι σε προσβάλλουν οι γυναίκες γιατί εσύ προσβάλλεις πρώτος και κακώς έκανα που έγραψα στο θέμα σου γιατί εγώ να βοηθήσω ήθελα αλλά μου το 'βγαλες ξυνό! Δεν σου φταίω εγώ τίποτα που δεν τα πας καλά με τις κοπέλες!! Έλεος με τον καθένα εδώ μέσα που επιτίθεται! Να πάτε να τα κάνετε αλλού αυτά όχι σε μένα


απλα οταν ακουω οτι θελετε τον ανδρα:
ψηλο
λεπτο
καλλιεργημενο
με λεφτα
τροπους 
συμπεριφορα
ανεξαρτητο
κτλ
κτλ 
κτλ

τι να κανω και τι να πω μετα????????????????????????????

----------


## kostas19917

απλα εσεις οι γυναικες εχετ ανεβασει τα στανταρτς τοσο ψηλα που απλα για να μιλησεις σου κοβεται η αναπνοη γιατι δεν ξερω και τι λετε απο μεσα σας. 
μετα μην απορειτε που ειναι οι αντρες.. εδω ειμαστε αλλα οχι τα μοντελα που διαφημιζουν βρακια...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Είπα εγώ ότι θέλω όλα αυτά;; Κοίτα, οι τρόποι είναι απαραίτητοι σε μια σχέση, δηλαδή ο σεβασμός, αλλιώς χ….. μέσα. Πάντως μην κατηγορείς εμένα δεν φταίω σε τίποτα. Όσο για τα στάνταρς που λες η καθεμία έχει τα δικά της, οκ; Αν συνεχίσεις μ' αυτόν τον τόνο δεν ξανααπαντάω.

----------


## kostas19917

> Είπα εγώ ότι θέλω όλα αυτά;; Κοίτα, οι τρόποι είναι απαραίτητοι σε μια σχέση, δηλαδή ο σεβασμός, αλλιώς χ….. μέσα. Πάντως μην κατηγορείς εένα δεν φταίω σε τίποτα.


μην περιμενεις απο τον παρακατω σεβασμο... παντως 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-vRgj1rjcKU...1o/s1600/1.gif

----------


## Deleted240217a

Εσύ είσαι ο από κάτω;

----------


## kostas19917

αυτο δεν ειναι το προτυπο που αναφερεις και εσυ οτι κυριαρχει?? οχι δεν ειμαι εγω αυτος φυσικα.. ειμαι αυτος που ξερει να συμπεριφερεται σωστα αλλα δεν υπαρχει εικονα που να δειχνει τους καλους τροπους

----------


## bellezza

> απλα εσεις οι γυναικες *εχετ ανεβασει τα στανταρτς τοσο ψηλα που απλα για να μιλησεις σου κοβεται η αναπνοη* γιατι δεν ξερω και τι λετε απο μεσα σας. 
> μετα μην απορειτε που ειναι οι αντρες.. εδω ειμαστε αλλα οχι τα μοντελα που διαφημιζουν βρακια...


Η κάθε γυναίκα θέλει και διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Άλλη φτιάχνεται με την ωραια εμφάνιση, άλλη με τα φράγκα, άλλη με το χαρακτήρα κλπ.
Αν ψάχναμε όλες μοντέλα, τότε οι περισσότεροι άντρες θα ήταν μόνοι τους.
Δεν έχεις φίλους , που έιναι συνηθισμένα παιδιά και έχουν σχέση.
Και να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι...εσύ τί κοπέλες προτιμάς? Ποιές θα ήθελες να φλερτάρεις?

----------


## 66psy

Εγω βλεπω παρα πολλα ζευγαρια που ουτε ο ενας ουτε ο αλλος ειναι ο τελειος κι ομως τα πανε μια χαρα μαζι.

Το τελειο εξαλλου ποτε δεν το βρισκεις.
Το θεμα δεν ειναι να εστιαζεις στο τι δεν εχεις, αλλα στα προσαντα σου.
καποιοι που δεν ειναι εμφανισιακα πολυ ωραιοι, εστιαζουν ας πουμε στο λεγειν ή στο χιουμορ ή τελος παντων σε αυτα που διαθετουν εξωτερικα και ειναι ωραια. Δεν προσεχουν μονον οι γυναικες την εμφανιση τους. Αν εσυ για παραδειγμα εχεις καποια παραπανω κιλα επελεξε ρουχα που να μην τα τονιζουν. Δες τι παει στο προσωπο σου , π.χ το κουρεμα, αν αφηνεις μουσια ή οχι. Ξερεις ποσοι κατα τ' αλλα ασχημοι υπαρχουν που τους περνανε για ωραιους μονο και μονο επειδη κανουν αυτο ακριβως. 
Και ολα αυτα τα λεω γιατι στο ερωτικο κομματι κακα τα ψεματα δεν μετραει μονο ο εσωτερικος κοσμος, ειδικα στην αρχη. Πρωτα πρεπει η αλλη να σε προσεξει και μετα να σε γνωρισει. 
Και για να σε προσεξει σιγουρα δεν πρεπει να καθεσαι σιωπηλος στην γωνια και να πινεις την μπυρα σου. Μιλα σε κοπελες και μην σε νοιαζει τι θα γινει. Ακομη και να φας απορριψη ουτε ο πρωτος θα εισαι ουτε ο τελευταιος. Και δεν σου λεω να κανεις στεγνο πεσιμο (αλλωστε αυτο στις γυναικες δεν αρεσει), να ρωτας απλα πραγματα για να πιασεις συζητηση.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Όταν εγώ λέω έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα, εννοώ ότι έχω κιλά, αλλά και να θέλει κάποια έναν αδύνατο είναι θέμα γούστου και αν είναι αδύνατη και αυτή τότε γιατί να μην τον έχει; Ψάξε να βρεις κάποια με κιλά. Αυτά από μένα.

----------


## kostas19917

> Η κάθε γυναίκα θέλει και διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> Άλλη φτιάχνεται με την ωραια εμφάνιση, άλλη με τα φράγκα, άλλη με το χαρακτήρα κλπ.
> Αν ψάχναμε όλες μοντέλα, τότε οι περισσότεροι άντρες θα ήταν μόνοι τους.
> Δεν έχεις φίλους , που έιναι συνηθισμένα παιδιά και έχουν σχέση.
> Και να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι...εσύ τί κοπέλες προτιμάς? Ποιές θα ήθελες να φλερτάρεις?


απο τους 8-9 φιλους που εχω μονο 2 εχουν κοπελα και αυτοι ειναι σε αλλη πολη
οσο για το 2ο ερωτημα πραγματικα δεν ξερω ποιες μου αρεσουν ...εχω ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΕΙ....... δεν μπορω να κατω τιποτα εδω και μηνες γιατι ειμαι ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ απο την κατασταση αυτη. το μονο που κανω ειναι να κλαιω ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ εδω και 6 μηνες......

----------


## bellezza

> απο τους 8-9 φιλους που εχω μονο 2 εχουν κοπελα. 
> οσο για το 2ο ερωτημα πραγματικα δεν ξερω ποιες μου αρεσουν ...εχω ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΕΙ....... δεν μπορω να κατω τιποτα εδω και μηνες γιατι ειμαι ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ απο την κατασταση αυτη. το μονο που κανω ειναι να κλαιω ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ εδω και 6 μηνες......


Γιατί κλαις?
Ούτε ο πρώτος έισαι, ούτε ο τελευταίος που δεν έχει κοπέλα.
Ξέρεις τί λένε...φτιάξε πρώτα τον κόσμο σου και μην κυνηγάς γυναίκες...θα έρθουν από μονες τον να συμπληρώσουν την αυτοκρατορία που θα έχεις χτίσει.
Κοίταξε τις σπουδές σου, τη δουλειά σου, τους φίλους σου, τα ενδιαφέροντά σου, δούλεψε με λίγα λόγια με τον εαυτό σου...
Δεν υπάρχει πιο sexy πράγμα από έναν άντρα με ενδιαφέροντα και ασχολίες, δραστήριο και δημιουργικό.

----------


## kostas19917

> Εγω βλεπω παρα πολλα ζευγαρια που ουτε ο ενας ουτε ο αλλος ειναι ο τελειος κι ομως τα πανε μια χαρα μαζι.
> 
> Το τελειο εξαλλου ποτε δεν το βρισκεις.
> Το θεμα δεν ειναι να εστιαζεις στο τι δεν εχεις, αλλα στα προσαντα σου.
> καποιοι που δεν ειναι εμφανισιακα πολυ ωραιοι, εστιαζουν ας πουμε στο λεγειν ή στο χιουμορ ή τελος παντων σε αυτα που διαθετουν εξωτερικα και ειναι ωραια. Δεν προσεχουν μονον οι γυναικες την εμφανιση τους. Αν εσυ για παραδειγμα εχεις καποια παραπανω κιλα επελεξε ρουχα που να μην τα τονιζουν. Δες τι παει στο προσωπο σου , π.χ το κουρεμα, αν αφηνεις μουσια ή οχι. Ξερεις ποσοι κατα τ' αλλα ασχημοι υπαρχουν που τους περνανε για ωραιους μονο και μονο επειδη κανουν αυτο ακριβως. 
> Και ολα αυτα τα λεω γιατι στο ερωτικο κομματι κακα τα ψεματα δεν μετραει μονο ο εσωτερικος κοσμος, ειδικα στην αρχη. Πρωτα πρεπει η αλλη να σε προσεξει και μετα να σε γνωρισει. 
> Και για να σε προσεξει σιγουρα *δεν πρεπει να καθεσαι σιωπηλος στην γωνια και να πινεις την μπυρα σου*. Μιλα σε κοπελες και μην σε νοιαζει τι θα γινει. Ακομη και να φας απορριψη ουτε ο πρωτος θα εισαι ουτε ο τελευταιος. Και δεν σου λεω να κανεις στεγνο πεσιμο (αλλωστε αυτο στις γυναικες δεν αρεσει), να ρωτας απλα πραγματα για να πιασεις συζητηση.


μα αφου αυτος ειναι ο χρακτηρας μου δεν μπορω να κανω κατι. εχω αλλαξει ηδη παρα πολλακαι δνε νομιζω οτι αξιζει πλεον. τι να γινω σαν και αυτους που κοιτανε σαν ληγουρια??? απλα δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που μπου αρεσει να τραβαω την προσοχη ουτε να με κοιτανε.

----------


## kostas19917

> Γιατί κλαις?
> Ούτε ο πρώτος έισαι, ούτε ο τελευταίος που δεν έχει κοπέλα.
> Ξέρεις τί λένε...*φτιάξε πρώτα τον κόσμο σου και μην κυνηγάς γυναίκες...θα έρθουν από μονες τον να συμπληρώσουν την αυτοκρατορία που θα έχεις χτίσει.*
> Κοίταξε τις σπουδές σου, τη δουλειά σου, τους φίλους σου, τα ενδιαφέροντά σου, δούλεψε με λίγα λόγια με τον εαυτό σου...
> Δεν υπάρχει πιο sexy πράγμα από έναν άντρα με ενδιαφέροντα και ασχολίες, δραστήριο και δημιουργικό.


πως να κανω πραγματα αφου τοσα χρονια δεν εκτιμηθηκε τιποτα απο οσο εχω κανει .ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΕΣ, ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ, .... εχω καταστραφει σαν ανθρωπος.. ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## bellezza

> πως να κανω πραγματα αφου τοσα χρονια δεν εκτιμηθηκε τιποτα απο οσο εχω κανει .ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΕΣ, ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ, .... εχω καταστραφει σαν ανθρωπος.. ΤΕΛΟΣ


Είσαι 24 και μου λες ότι έχεις καταστραφεί?
Είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμα...
Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι γυναίκες όταν είναι μικρές κοιτάνε άλλα πράγματα όπως εμφάνιση κλπ, αλλά όσο μεγαλώνουν δίνουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία σε άλλα.
Δεν γεννιόμαστε όλοι ώριμοι.
Θα βρεθεί μια κοπέλα που θα σε εκτιμήσει για αυτό που είσαι. Θα αγαπήσει και θα αποδεχτεί ακόμα και τις αδυναμίες σου.
Να είσαι ανοιχτός σε νέες γνωριμίες...να βγαίνεις έξω με παρέες και όλα θα έρθουν μόνα τους. :)

----------


## kostas19917

μονο αυτο εμεινε

http://content-mcdn.feed.gr/filesyst...0_54071287.JPG

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> πως να κανω πραγματα αφου τοσα χρονια δεν εκτιμηθηκε τιποτα απο οσο εχω κανει .ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΕΣ, ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ, .... εχω καταστραφει σαν ανθρωπος.. ΤΕΛΟΣ


Τι εννοείς ακριβώς οτι τίποτα δεν εκτιμηθηκε απ'όσο έχεις κανει;

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ρε συ Κώστα κι εγώ κλαίω κάθε μέρα ή είμαι χάλια και την πληρώνουν οι γονείς μου!! Αλλά τι να σου πω δεν μπορώ να βρω έναν σαν κι εσένα που θέλει σχέση!! Κι εσύ το ίδιο, δεν μπορείς να βρεις κάποια που να σε θέλει θα βρεις όμως μικρός είσαι!!

----------


## kostas19917

> Τι εννοείς ακριβώς οτι τίποτα δεν εκτιμηθηκε απ'όσο έχεις κανει;


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ :
ΠΤΥΧΙΟ 7.5
ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ 7.3
ΨΑΡΕΜΑ 
ΚΗΠΟΥΡΙΚΗ
ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ 
ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ
ΧΑΒΑΛΕΣ 
ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ
ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ 
ΣΥΝΑΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ


ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙΓΑΤΟΣ. 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΟΜΟΤΗΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 2-3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ . ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΝΥΧΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΑ ΠΟΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΙΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΘΑ ΡΙΞΕΙ.

εγω πηγαινα στη σχολη δεν μου μιλουσε κανενας εκτος απο 2-3 ατομα που χαθηκαμε τωρα φυσικα..... περασα ΟΛΑ τα μαθηματα με την πρωτη...

ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ?? ΜΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΝΩ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ : ΤΩΡΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩς ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ.......


ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## bellezza

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ :
> ΠΤΥΧΙΟ 7.5
> ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ 7.3
> ΨΑΡΕΜΑ 
> ΚΗΠΟΥΡΙΚΗ
> ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ 
> ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ
> ΧΑΒΑΛΕΣ 
> ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ
> ...


Έτσι όπως μας τα γράφεις , είσαι κελεπούρι...σοβαρολογώ.
Να βγαίνεις όχι ντε και καλά το βραδυ, αλλά να πηγαίνεις για κανα καφεδάκι...
Σου προτείνω να ξεκινήσεις κάποια δραστηριότητα όπως για παράδειγμα χορό, θα κάνεις γνωριμίες με αυτό τον τρόπο. :)

----------


## kostas19917

> Έτσι όπως μας τα γράφεις , είσαι κελεπούρι...σοβαρολογώ.
> Να βγαίνεις όχι ντε και καλά το βραδυ, αλλά να πηγαίνεις για κανα καφεδάκι...
> Σου προτείνω να ξεκινήσεις κάποια δραστηριότητα όπως για παράδειγμα χορό, θα κάνεις γνωριμίες με αυτό τον τρόπο. :)


αλλα θα σου πω και ποιες μου αρεσουν και θα δεις. θελω μου αρεσουν αυτες με :
τατουαζ μεγαλα σε πλατη ,ομους , στηθος κ.α.
πιρσινγκ στη γλωσσα στο αυτη στη μυτη, στον αφαλα και γενικα τρυπημενες
σκισμενα τζιν, χυμα σαν συμπεριφορα και πολυ δυναμικες.
δεν μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες σκυλια που ακολουθουν τον αντρα. θελω αν κατι δεν της αρεσει να εχει τα κοτσια να μου το πει και μακρυια οι χαδιαρες και οι ζουζουνιαρες...

πραγματικα μπλιαχ και ξενερα μεγαλη.....

----------


## bellezza

> αλλα θα σου πω και ποιες μου αρεσουν και θα δεις. θελω μου αρεσουν αυτες με :
> τατουαζ μεγαλα σε πλατη ,ομους , στηθος κ.α.
> πιρσινγκ στη γλωσσα στο αυτη στη μυτη, στον αφαλα και γενικα τρυπημενες
> σκισμενα τζιν, χυμα σαν συμπεριφορα και πολυ δυναμικες.
> δεν μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες σκυλια που ακολουθουν τον αντρα. θελω αν κατι δεν της αρεσει να εχει τα κοτσια να μου το πει και μακρυια οι χαδιαρες και οι ζουζουνιαρες...
> 
> πραγματικα μπλιαχ και ξενερα μεγαλη.....


Έχεις και εσύ τις προτιμήσεις σου...λογικό είναι...
Αν σου την έπεφτε μία κοπελίτσα χαμηλών τόνων, τί θα έκανες?

----------


## silencer

1ον Να σου πω ότι εγώ έκανα πρώτη σχέση στα 23 και μισό. 
2ον Όταν έπεσε αυτή η πρώτη γκόμενά ετριβα τα μάτια μου. Δεν πίστευα ότι αυτή η γυναίκα είναι μαζί μου.
3ον Μην περιμένεις να τη βρεις τη γκόμενά μόνος. Ενεργοποίησε νέους κ παλιούς, ακόμα κ πολύ παλιούς φίλους ή γνωστούς. Ας έχεις να τους δεις χρόνια. Την πρωτη σου γκόμενά θα τη βγάλεις μέσα από κονέ.
4ον Να είσαι προετοιμασμένος ότι αυτή η πρώτη γκομενα - που θα έρθει οπωσδηποτε- κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να σε αφήσει. Και τότε θα έχεις αλλά προβλήματα...
5ον Όταν έκανα την πρώτη σχέση ήμουν άνεργος, δεν είχα ακόμη πάει στρατό, με ελάχιστους φίλους κ εμένα με τους γονείς μου. Μην κλαιγεσαι.

----------


## kostas19917

[QUOTE=bellezza;550196]Έχεις και εσύ τις προτιμήσεις σου...λογικό είναι...
Αν σου την έπεφτε μία κοπελίτσα χαμηλών τόνων, τί θα έκανες?[/QUOTE

να μου τη ΠΕΣΕΙ χαμηλων τονων δεν το νομιζω ντροπαλη αυτη , ντροπαλος και εγω απλα θα κοιτιομασταν.... χαχαχα
αλλα αν γινοταν αυτο αννννννννν ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ γιατι μου αρεσει η τρελα πολυ

----------


## kostas19917

> 1ον Να σου πω ότι εγώ έκανα πρώτη σχέση στα 23 και μισό. 
> 2ον Όταν έπεσε αυτή η πρώτη γκόμενά ετριβα τα μάτια μου. Δεν πίστευα ότι αυτή η γυναίκα είναι μαζί μου.
> 3ον Μην περιμένεις να τη βρεις τη γκόμενά μόνος. Ενεργοποίησε νέους κ παλιούς, ακόμα κ πολύ παλιούς φίλους ή γνωστούς. Ας έχεις να τους δεις χρόνια. Την πρωτη σου γκόμενά θα τη βγάλεις μέσα από κονέ.
> 4ον Να είσαι προετοιμασμένος ότι αυτή η πρώτη γκομενα - που θα έρθει οπωσδηποτε- κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να σε αφήσει. Και τότε θα έχεις αλλά προβλήματα...
> *5ον Όταν έκανα την πρώτη σχέση ήμουν άνεργος, δεν είχα ακόμη πάει στρατό, με ελάχιστους φίλους κ εμένα με τους γονείς μου. Μην κλαιγεσαι.*




φιλους εχω αλλα ναι και μενω με τους γονεις μου και ειμαι ανεργος και γεναρη παω στρατο οποτε κλαφταααααααααα

----------


## kostas19917

επισης φοβαμαι οτι αν γνωρισω μια κοπελα και κανουμε σεξ θα γινω ρεζιλι γιατι πολλα ακουγονται για την 1η φορα (περι διαρκειας κτλ) . γενικα θα της φανει περιεργο να μην εχει κανει ενα αγορι 24 χρονων σεξ και ημουν και φοιτητης κιολας. επισης ακουω οτι οι γυναικες θελουν εμπειρια στο κρεββατι και να ξερει ο αλλος κινησεις για να τις ικανοποιησει, εγω δεν εχω τιποτα απο αυτα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ

----------


## Deleted240217a

> αλλα θα σου πω και ποιες μου αρεσουν και θα δεις. θελω μου αρεσουν αυτες με :
> τατουαζ μεγαλα σε πλατη ,ομους , στηθος κ.α.
> πιρσινγκ στη γλωσσα στο αυτη στη μυτη, στον αφαλα και γενικα τρυπημενες
> σκισμενα τζιν, χυμα σαν συμπεριφορα και πολυ δυναμικες.
> δεν μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες σκυλια που ακολουθουν τον αντρα. θελω αν κατι δεν της αρεσει να εχει τα κοτσια να μου το πει και μακρυια οι χαδιαρες και οι ζουζουνιαρες...
> 
> πραγματικα μπλιαχ και ξενερα μεγαλη.....


Πωπω δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω βλακείες! Μετά σε πειράζουν οι προτιμήσεις των γυναικών.........

----------


## bellezza

Άμα σε γουστάρει και υπάρχει χημεία, μη φοβάσαι τίποτα.
Εξάλλου είναι διεγερτικό να είσαι η πρώτη κάποιου, να τον μυήσεις εσύ στα μυστικά του έρωτα.:rolleyes:
Μην κολλάς!

----------


## elis

ΕΣΥ ΜΠΕΛΕΖΖΑ ΛΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ
ΚΙ ΑΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ

----------


## bellezza

> ΕΣΥ ΜΠΕΛΕΖΖΑ ΛΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ
> ΚΙ ΑΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ


Σε ευχαριστώ!:)
Με έκανες και χαμογέλασα!
Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## elis

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ :
> ΠΤΥΧΙΟ 7.5
> ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ 7.3
> ΨΑΡΕΜΑ 
> ΚΗΠΟΥΡΙΚΗ
> ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ 
> ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ
> ΧΑΒΑΛΕΣ 
> ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ
> ...


ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΖΩΗ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕΙΣ
ΑΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ
ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΙΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΟΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ Σ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΒΑΡΑΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ
ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ Ο ΛΙΓΚΑΛΑΙΖ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΤΕΘΕΙΣ ΠΕΣΤΟ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ
ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ

----------


## kostas19917

> ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΖΩΗ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕΙΣ
> ΑΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ
> ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΙΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΟΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ Σ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΒΑΡΑΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ
> ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ Ο ΛΙΓΚΑΛΑΙΖ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΤΕΘΕΙΣ ΠΕΣΤΟ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ
> ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ


δεν ηταν επιλογη μου ... αλλα δεν μου δοθηκε και η ευκαιρια να ζησω και τιποτα σαν φοιτητης οπως ανεφερα. εχω τρελα γενικως μου το λενε αλλα δεν.. οσο για τον στρατο θα μου δωσει ευκαιριες για πολλα αλλα για γυναικειες γνωριμιες δεν νομιζω..

παντως τα λες ωραια και ξερα και μου αρεσει αυτο και δεν μενεις σε ισες ευκαιριες και αλλες μαλακιες που γραφουν. 

και πλεον βγαινω καθε βραδυ και για καφε οποτε μπορω οχι γιατι τρελλαινομαι γι αυτα αλλα για να κοινωνικοποιηθω

----------


## elis

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΜΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> δεν μου δοθηκε και η ευκαιρια να ζησω και τιποτα σαν φοιτητης οπως ανεφερα. εχω τρελα γενικως μου το λενε αλλα δεν..


Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Κοίτα να ζήσεις ότι δεν έζησες ως τώρα γιατί είσαι ακόμα πολύ νέος και πρέπει να χαρείς τη ζωή.





> και πλεον βγαινω καθε βραδυ και για καφε οποτε μπορω οχι γιατι τρελλαινομαι γι αυτα αλλα για να κοινωνικοποιηθω


Και πολύ καλά κάνεις. Αυτό είναι μία πολύ καλή αρχή. Πολύ βασικό πράγμα είναι η καλή παρέα, άλλα και το μέρος/μαγαζί που πας.

----------


## kostas19917

ΚΛΑΙΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ 


ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?????? :( :( :( ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## elis

ΨΗΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΟΥ 
ΚΑΙ ΞΕΒΡΑΚΩΝΕΣΕ ΔΛΔ ΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ
ΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ

----------


## kostas19917

> ΨΗΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΟΥ 
> ΚΑΙ ΞΕΒΡΑΚΩΝΕΣΕ ΔΛΔ ΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ
> ΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ


ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ . και στις παρεεες μου δεν εχουμε κοριτσια τις 100 φορες οι 99 ειμαστε αγορια

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ
ΠΑΙΞΤΟ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΠΑΙΞΤΟ ΧΑΖΟΣ ΠΑΙΞΤΟ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΟΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΗΣΕΙΣ

----------


## elis

ΟΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΠΕΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΡΗΜΑΔΙ

----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΦΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΗΓΟΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΒΓΑΖΕΣ ΦΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΤΟΥΣΕΣ
ΠΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTXDCh2YiA

----------


## kostas19917

μπορει να ειναι ευκολο για σενα ellis αλλα δεν μπορω να την πεσω ετσι ξερα σε οποια βρω ( ετσι κι αλλιως δεν μου αρεσει και οποια βλεπω τριγυρω μου ειναι η αληθεια). τοσα χρονια δεν μου εχει δωσει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ οποτε κομπλαρω ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ.
χθες πχ ηταν μια που ΝΟΜΙΖΩ οτι με κοιτουσε οσες φορες κοιταξα προς το μερος της αλλα και παλι κολωσα να παω να της μιλησω.. ειναι κατι που δεν μου βγαινει..
πως αλλοι μπορουν ετσι εγω ΔΕΝ μπορω γιατι ντρεπομαι και ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητος σαν χαρακτηρας

----------


## elis

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ
ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΕ ΠΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ
ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΗ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝΕ ΤΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ 
ΑΜΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ
ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΥΤΕ Ο ΣΠΑΛΙΑΡΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ
ΔΕΙΞΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΩ ΤΙ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙΑ; ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ ΣΑ ΤΟ ΟΥΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΩ

----------


## kostas19917

ποσο χρονων εισαι εσυ elis? αν θες στειλε μου το σκαιπ σου να τα πουμε.....

----------


## elis

33 ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΑΙΠ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ Σ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙ
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΑΚΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΖΕΡΤΖΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Τι να σου πω έχεις και ιδιαίτερες προτιμήσεις αυτό σε χαλάει πιστεύω! Αν ήθελες μια απλή, καθημερινή κοπέλα που είναι πολύ καλύτερη κατα τη γνώμη μου από αυτές τις ανεξάρτητες με τατού θα έβρισκες πιο εύκολα! Και γιατί να μην πας να μιλήσεις σε μία που σε κοιτάει; Αν αυτή δεν θέλει μετά αυτή έχει το πρόβλημα, όχι εσύ! Έχουνε χαλάσει οι άντρες, δεν την πέφτουνε πια όπως παλιά! Και δεν είμαι η μόνη που το λέω αυτό, είχε ανοίξει θέμα και μια άλλη κοπέλα εδώ μέσα που έλεγε τα ίδια! Όπως αισθάνεσαι εσύ μοναξιά, αισθάνονται και οι γυναικες! Όχι όλες βέβαια, δεν είμαστε όλες το ίδιο.

----------


## kostas19917

> Τι να σου πω έχεις και ιδιαίτερες προτιμήσεις αυτό σε χαλάει πιστεύω! Αν ήθελες μια απλή, καθημερινή κοπέλα που είναι πολύ καλύτερη κατα τη γνώμη μου από αυτές τις ανεξάρτητες με τατού θα έβρισκες πιο εύκολα! Και γιατί να μην πας να μιλήσεις σε μία που σε κοιτάει; Αν αυτή δεν θέλει μετά αυτή έχει το πρόβλημα, όχι εσύ! Έχουνε χαλάσει οι άντρες, δεν την πέφτουνε πια όπως παλιά! Και δεν είμαι η μόνη που το λέω αυτό, είχε ανοίξει θέμα και μια άλλη κοπέλα εδώ μέσα που έλεγε τα ίδια! Όπως αισθάνεσαι εσύ μοναξιά, αισθάνονται και οι γυναικες! Όχι όλες βέβαια, δεν είμαστε όλες το ίδιο.


μα αυτη που με κοιτουσε μου αρεσε καπως γιατι ειχε καπως ιδιαιτερη εμφανιση. μα και ο ορος "την πεφτω" δεν μου αρεσει καταρχας καθως παραπεμπει στο σεξ. οταν μου αρεσει καποια το λεω "ενδιαφερομαι" πραγματικα και οχι για να περναω την ωρα μου. 
αν στην επεφτε οπως λες καποιος ξερα θα ηταν για σεξ και μην περιμενεις κατι παραπανω . βλεπω γυρω μου τι γινεται και τι λενε οι αλλοι αντρες και καταλανβαινω οτι ειμαι διαφορετικος ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μπράβο σου, εγώ το είπα, μόνο οι προτιμήσεις σε χαλάνε, εγώ εντάξει, με το "δεν την πέφτουνε" εννοούσα όχι για σεξ, αλλά για σχέση! Μάλλον γι'αυτό δεν μου την "πέφτουν" εμένα, γιατί δείχνω σοβαρή ενώ αυτοί θέλουν άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## bellezza

kostas19917 είναι Σάββατο σήμερα.
Θα βγεις για κανά ποτάκι με φίλους?

----------


## kostas19917

> kostas19917 είναι Σάββατο σήμερα.
> Θα βγεις για κανά ποτάκι με φίλους?


χθες βγηκα μεχρι τις 2 .για σημερα δεν εχω κανονισει κατι ακομα.....

----------


## bellezza

Πάντως να σου πω, πως καλό θα ήταν να μην κοιτάς τόσο πολύ την εμφάνιση.
Λες θέλεις τατουάζ, πίρσινκ κλπ.
Στατιστικά να το δεις, πόσες κοπέλες είναι έτσι?
Αν δεις πιο χαλαρά το θέμα της εμφάνισης, τα πράγματα για σένα θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα.:)

----------


## kostas19917

> Πάντως να σου πω, πως καλό θα ήταν να μην κοιτάς τόσο πολύ την εμφάνιση.
> Λες θέλεις τατουάζ, πίρσινκ κλπ.
> Στατιστικά να το δεις, πόσες κοπέλες είναι έτσι?
> Αν δεις πιο χαλαρά το θέμα της εμφάνισης, τα πράγματα για σένα θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα.:)


μα δεν απορριπτω καμια γενικα αλλα το ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ για μενα ειναι αυτο το στιλ με τη λογικη οτι για να κυκλοφορει με αυτη την εμφανιση ειναι χωρις κομπλεξ και δεν προκειται να φαω προσβολες αφου οι περιποιημενες κατ εξοχην εχουν κομπλεξ. γενικοτερα το χυμα μου αρεσει πολυ γιατι και εγω ειμαι χαλαρος .στην εμφανιση ειμαι απλος

----------


## bellezza

> μα δεν απορριπτω καμια γενικα αλλα το ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ για μενα ειναι αυτο το στιλ με τη λογικη οτι για να κυκλοφορει με αυτη την εμφανιση ειναι χωρις κομπλεξ και δεν προκειται να φαω προσβολες* αφου οι περιποιημενες κατ εξοχην εχουν κομπλεξ.* γενικοτερα το χυμα μου αρεσει πολυ γιατι και εγω ειμαι χαλαρος .στην εμφανιση ειμαι απλος


Αυτό δεν πιστεύω πως στέκει.:)
Kαι τα τατουάζ και τα πιρσινκ περιποίηση είναι...για την εικόνα τους τα κάνουν.
Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν ανασφάλειες και αδυναμίες.
Δε θα σε κρίνω για τα γούστα σου, δικαίωμά σου να θέλεις να έχεις δίπλα σου, όποιο τύπο γυναίκας σου αρέσει.
Το ωραίο στις ερωτικές σχέσεις, είναι να γνωρίσεις έναν άνθρωπο που θα σου ανατρέψει τις μέχρι τώρα απόψεις σου.
Δηλαδή ενώ σου αρέσουν οι δυναμικές (και εμένα οι δυναμικοί μου αρέσουν:rolleyes:), να γνωρίσεις μια ήσυχη κοπέλα που με
το χαρακτήρα της να σε κάνει να την ποθείς τρελά.

----------


## 66psy

> μα αφου αυτος ειναι ο χρακτηρας μου δεν μπορω να κανω κατι. εχω αλλαξει ηδη παρα πολλακαι δνε νομιζω οτι αξιζει πλεον. τι να γινω σαν και αυτους που κοιτανε σαν ληγουρια??? απλα δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που μπου αρεσει να τραβαω την προσοχη ουτε να με κοιτανε.


οχι βρε!
εξαλλου τα λιγουρια δεν χαιρουν και εκτιμησης απο τις κοπελες μην νομιζεις. 
απλως αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως π.χ εισαι σε μια παρεα και ειναι και μια κοπελα που σου αρεσει. ε αν δεν της μιλησεις (μια απλη κουβεντα ρε παιδι μου οχι κοπλιμεντο) πως θα δημιουργηθει η φαση? πως θα αρχισει η επικοινωνια?
το να μιλησεις σε μια κοπελα σε ενα μπαρ δεν ειναι κακο. Δεν ειπαμε να την πεφτεις σε καθε γκομενα μεσα σε ενα μαγαζι, αλλα αν σου αρεσει μια κοπελα οπως και να το κανουμε πρεπει να την προσεγγισεις με κουβεντα. Ειδαλλως πως θα σε προσεξει?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> ΚΛΑΙΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ 
> 
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?????? :( :( :( ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ


Σπαστικό δε λες τίποτα είναι να μην μπορείς να το ελέγξεις τον ερωτικό τομέα (αν κατάλαβα σωστά οτι εννοείς αυτό). Σε νιώθω απόλυτα.

----------


## kostas19917

> οχι βρε!
> εξαλλου τα λιγουρια δεν χαιρουν και εκτιμησης απο τις κοπελες μην νομιζεις. 
> απλως αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως π.χ εισαι σε μια παρεα και ειναι και μια κοπελα που σου αρεσει. ε αν δεν της μιλησεις (μια απλη κουβεντα ρε παιδι μου οχι κοπλιμεντο) πως θα δημιουργηθει η φαση? πως θα αρχισει η επικοινωνια?
> το να μιλησεις σε μια κοπελα σε ενα μπαρ δεν ειναι κακο. Δεν ειπαμε να την πεφτεις σε καθε γκομενα μεσα σε ενα μαγαζι, αλλα αν σου αρεσει μια κοπελα οπως και να το κανουμε πρεπει να την προσεγγισεις με κουβεντα. Ειδαλλως πως θα σε προσεξει?


δεν εχω πλησιασει ποτε και καμια γιατι περιμενα καποια εστω και μια να δειξει ενδιαφερον γιατι παλιοτερα ειχα πολυ ασχημη εξωτερ. εμφανιση και το ειχα παρει αποφαση οτι θα ειμαι μονος για παντα ..... αλλα εχω αλαξει και ειδικα τους 6 τελευταιους μηνες... αλλα 23 χρονων συμπεριοφρα δεν αλλαξει σε λιγους μηνες πιστευω....

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αυτό δεν πιστεύω πως στέκει.:)
> Kαι τα τατουάζ και τα πιρσινκ περιποίηση είναι...για την εικόνα τους τα κάνουν.
> Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν ανασφάλειες και αδυναμίες.
> Δε θα σε κρίνω για τα γούστα σου, δικαίωμά σου να θέλεις να έχεις δίπλα σου, όποιο τύπο γυναίκας σου αρέσει.
> Το ωραίο στις ερωτικές σχέσεις, είναι να γνωρίσεις έναν άνθρωπο που θα σου ανατρέψει τις μέχρι τώρα απόψεις σου.
> Δηλαδή ενώ σου αρέσουν οι δυναμικές (και εμένα οι δυναμικοί μου αρέσουν:rolleyes:), να γνωρίσεις μια ήσυχη κοπέλα που με
> το χαρακτήρα της να σε κάνει να την ποθείς τρελά.


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ στα περισσότερα εκτός του ότι το ωραίο είναι να σου ανατρέψει κάποιος τις απόψεις, εκτός πια και αν βασίζονται στο κόμπλεξ, και ο άλλος θα σε απελευθερώσει.

----------


## bellezza

> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ στα περισσότερα εκτός του ότι το ωραίο είναι να σου ανατρέψει κάποιος τις απόψεις, εκτός πια και αν βασίζονται στο κόμπλεξ, και ο άλλος θα σε απελευθερώσει.


Eννοούσα να βρεις κάποιον που θα σε κάνει να σπάσεις τα στερεότυπα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου.
Να ανακαλύψεις πτυχές του εαυτού σου που δεν ήξερες καν ότι υπάρχουν.
Να δεις πως γουστάρεις κι άλλα πράγματα από αυτά που νόμιζες.:)

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Eννοούσα να βρεις κάποιον που θα σε κάνει να σπάσεις τα στερεότυπα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου.
> Να ανακαλύψεις πτυχές του εαυτού σου που δεν ήξερες καν ότι υπάρχουν.
> Να δεις πως γουστάρεις κι άλλα πράγματα από αυτά που νόμιζες.:)


Κατάλαβα τι λες οκ, συμφωνώ αν και δεν μου έχει τύχει.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> μα δεν απορριπτω καμια γενικα αλλα το ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ για μενα ειναι αυτο το στιλ με τη λογικη οτι για να κυκλοφορει με αυτη την εμφανιση ειναι χωρις κομπλεξ και δεν προκειται να φαω προσβολες αφου οι περιποιημενες κατ εξοχην εχουν κομπλεξ. γενικοτερα το χυμα μου αρεσει πολυ γιατι και εγω ειμαι χαλαρος .στην εμφανιση ειμαι απλος


Με όλη την καλή διάθεση..... σίγουρα πολλές φορές η εμφάνιση "μαρτυράει" πράγματα για κάποιον/α, σε συνδυασμό πάντα κ με άλλα χαρακτηριστικά. Όμως αν είναι να πορεύεσαι βάσει σκεπτικού ότι "άμα φοράει ταγέρ είναι βαρετή ή σνομπ, αν φοράει μίνι με ψηλοτάκουνα είναι "εύκολη" κλπ κλπ", δε βλέπω να προχωράς κ πολύ στο επίμαχο θέμα. Ξέρω ανθρώπους με piercing κ tatoo που είναι μια χαρά κ άλλους/ες που είναι τίγκα στην ανασφάλεια κ τα κόμπλεξ κ έχουν φτιάξει το εν λόγω image να οχυρωθούν πίσω του κ να τραβήξουν την προσοχή.....

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

kostas19917 οι περισοτερες απο αυτες που ειναι με τετοια εμφανιση εχουν τα μεγαλυτερα κομπλεξ σε ολους τους τομεις,και θα καταληξεις να εχεις σχεση με ενα κακομαθημενο που θα προσπαθεις να του βαλεις μυαλλο μπας και λειτουργησει(ΕΚΤΟΣ εκτος και αν εισαι στην ιδια κατηγορια).και εκτος αν μιλας μονο για σεξ και οχι για σχεση γιατι κατι τετοια φρικια ειναι απιστευτααααααα!(ειχες γραψει σε προηγουμενη σελιδα κατι για την διαρκεια της πρωρης φορας,απλα θα τελειωσεις μπαμ μπαμ θα πεις "ουπς δεν το ειχα σχεδιασει" θα γελασεις θα αλλαξεις προφυλακτικο και θα πας για δευτερο γυρο σε χρονο ντε τε!!!και ολα μια χαρα ουτε που θα προλαβει να ξενερωσει...ή εξασκισου μονος πριν γινει το καλο!!)

----------


## elis

ΛΙΓΚΑΛΑΙΖ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΣΙΚΙΑ ΔΛΔ ΧΟΡΟΠΗΔΑΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΟ Η ΤΕΧΝΗ ΤΕΣΠΑ 
ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΩΣΑΝ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΕΣ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

οτι θελει ο ελις δεν χαλαω χατιρια εγω!

----------


## kostas19917

> Με όλη την καλή διάθεση..... σίγουρα πολλές φορές η εμφάνιση "μαρτυράει" πράγματα για κάποιον/α, σε συνδυασμό πάντα κ με άλλα χαρακτηριστικά. Όμως αν είναι να πορεύεσαι βάσει σκεπτικού ότι "άμα φοράει ταγέρ είναι βαρετή ή σνομπ, αν φοράει μίνι με ψηλοτάκουνα είναι "εύκολη" κλπ κλπ", δε βλέπω να προχωράς κ πολύ στο επίμαχο θέμα. Ξέρω ανθρώπους με piercing κ tatoo που είναι μια χαρά κ άλλους/ες που είναι τίγκα στην ανασφάλεια κ τα κόμπλεξ κ έχουν φτιάξει το εν λόγω image να οχυρωθούν πίσω του κ να τραβήξουν την προσοχή.....


οπως ξαναεγραψα δεν απορριπτω καμια αλλα μου αρεσουν οι περιεργες που θα πουν και κατι το διαφορετικο.. αλλα απλα θα συμβιβαστω με μια απλη και τελος. εκει καταληγει το πραμα ...




> kostas19917 οι περισοτερες απο αυτες που ειναι με τετοια εμφανιση εχουν τα μεγαλυτερα κομπλεξ σε ολους τους τομεις,και θα καταληξεις να εχεις σχεση με ενα κακομαθημενο που θα προσπαθεις να του βαλεις μυαλλο μπας και λειτουργησει(ΕΚΤΟΣ εκτος και αν εισαι στην ιδια κατηγορια).και εκτος αν μιλας μονο για σεξ και οχι για σχεση γιατι κατι τετοια φρικια ειναι απιστευτααααααα!(ειχες γραψει σε προηγουμενη σελιδα κατι για την διαρκεια της πρωρης φορας,απλα θα τελειωσεις μπαμ μπαμ θα πεις "ουπς δεν το ειχα σχεδιασει" θα γελασεις θα αλλαξεις προφυλακτικο και θα πας για δευτερο γυρο σε χρονο ντε τε!!!και ολα μια χαρα ουτε που θα προλαβει να ξενερωσει...ή εξασκισου μονος πριν γινει το καλο!!)


οχι δεν ειμαι σε αυτη την κατηγορια με πιρσινγκ κτλ. και οχι δεν μιλαω για σεξ μονο αλλα για σχεση... οσο για την 1η φορα καλο θα ηταν να της το ελεγα ή οχι. και αν ναι μετα απο 2-3 ραντεβου ή πριν κανουμε σεξ?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> οσο για την 1η φορα καλο θα ηταν να της το ελεγα ή οχι.


Καλύτερα να μην πεις τίποτα. Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## mama

> ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΤΟ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΕΣ
> ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΝΗΝΤΑΡΙΚΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΚΙΑ
> ΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΟΣΤΑΡΙΚΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΑ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΕΣ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ
> ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΣΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ 
> ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ


πως τα λες έτσι βρε elis... μάλλον τις ισοπεδώνεις λίγο τις γυναίκες... οδοστρωτήρας...

----------


## mama

πάντως βρε 19917, ρισκαρισε και λίγο... να σου πω φάση; ο δεύτερος άντρας μου, με σταμάτησε απλά στο δρόμο και ζήτησε τον αριθμό του κινητού μου... κρατούσα από το χεράκι το γιό μου, ήτανε μικρούλης τότε, έξι χρόνων... πριν προλάβω να καταλάβω τι γίνεται, ο μικρός του είπε το κινητό κι εκείνος το αποστήθισε με τη μία (αριθμομνήμονες και οι δύο χαχα)... θέλω να πω, πάρε τα ρίσκα σου κι ας χάσεις... θα αποχτήσεις εμπειρία και γνώση από αυτό... κάντο με ωραίο τρόπο κι ας χάσεις και πολλές φορές... η μια φορά που θα κερδίσεις, θα είναι η καλή...

----------


## kostas19917

ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ . ΚΑΙ mama ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΕΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩς ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΦΥΤΟ .............

----------


## elis

> πως τα λες έτσι βρε elis... μάλλον τις ισοπεδώνεις λίγο τις γυναίκες... οδοστρωτήρας...


ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΡΙΕΣ
ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΜΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ 
ΓΤ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΕΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΝΕΜΑ ΚΛΠ
ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ
ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΚΛΠ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΟΣ
ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## elis

> ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ . ΚΑΙ mama ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΕΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩς ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΦΥΤΟ .............


ΕΣΥ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ;

----------


## elis

ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΓΤ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ

----------


## mama

> ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ . ΚΑΙ mama ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΕΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩς ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΦΥΤΟ .............


είσαι 24 κι έχεις μόνο δύο απορρίψεις (άρα μόνο δύο προσπάθειες)? όχι παιδί μου, δεν το λες καλά... για να έχεις μία επιτυχία, είναι ενδεχόμενο να φας δέκα απορρίψεις πριν...

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

Κώστα, τώρα που ξεκίνησες να βγαίνεις έξω πιο πολύ, όπως ανέφερες παραπάνω, ανεβάζεις κατα πολύ τις πιθανότητές σου να γνωρίσεις κοπέλα. Δε σου λέω να πας να μιλήσεις σε άγνωστη στο απέναντι τραπέζι στο εκάστοτε μαγαζί. Γνωριμία απο κοινή παρέα, φίλοι/γνωστοί φίλων, κλπ.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> ΑΣΕ ΡΕ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΩΛΟ
> ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΞΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΟΠΑΝΙΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΜΑΡΑ
> ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ;


Ο χαρακτήρας δεν αλλάζει, βελτιώνεται. Αν είναι να αλλάξει, θα γίνει πάρα πολύ δύσκολα. Μάλλον πιο πολύ πως φτιάχνεται η συμπεριφορά θα εννοείς. Ο ένας τρόπος είναι όσο περισσότερη κοινωνικοποίηση, τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## kostas19917

γεια σας και παλι. εκανα την 1η προσπαθεια να μιλησω σε 2 κοριτσια σε ενα μπαρ και γενικα ηταν πολυ ευχαριστες μαζι μου ( ημουν και λιγο πιωμενος) , ειχαμε καλη κουβεντα 40 λεπτα περιπου αλλα τελικα καμια δεν μου εδωσε το τηλεφωνο της. ηταν τουλαχιστον πολυ ευγενικες και δεν με προσβαλαν... αν και το αποτελεσαμ ηταν μηδενικο σαν μια πρωτη προσπαθεια ειναι οκ..... αλλα το μεγαλο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν η συμπεριφορα καποιας ειναι απλως φιλικη ή της ρεσω πραγματικα

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σε μπαρ δεν πρόκειται να γνωρίσεις κορίτσια της προκοπής, και να 'ναι, θα 'ναι λίγα. Προσπάθησε μέσα από παρέες ή από το ίντερνετ. Λέω ίντερνετ γιατί εκεί μπορεί και να υπάρχει κάποια που δεν βρίσκει ένα καλό παιδί έξω και αποφασίζει να μπει εκεί μήπως βρει κάποιον. Σε μπαρ θα είναι πιο ξεπεταγμένες.

----------


## kostas19917

μα αυτες ηταν μια χαρα κοριτσια : η μια σπουδαζε ιατρικη και η αλλη τελειωσε διοικ. επιχειρ. απο παρρες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι δεν εχουμε γνωστες γυναικες και απο το ιντερνετ επειδη ο καθενας ειναι ανωμαλος μετα τα κοριτσια δεν παιρνουν στα σοβαρα κανεναν

----------


## Deleted240217a

Έγραψα και κάτι άλλα στο παραπάνω ποστ, τώρα είδα το δικό σου, ε τότε δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Κάνε υπομονή μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποια ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις κάποια όπως πχ στο λεωφορείο ή οπουδήποτε. Αν και το ίντερνετ είναι μια λύαη πιστεύω, γιατί να μην σε πάρουνε στα σοβαρά; Αν τα λες καλά και δεν είσαι πρόστυχος τότε θα φανεί η διαφορά σου με τους άλλους.

----------


## kostas19917

δεν ξερω απλα περναω απαρατηρητοςς αναμεσα σε τοσους αλλους........ πηγαινω και σε κοιν. λειτουργο και με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα στο θεμα της αυτοπεποιθησης

----------


## Guest17012017

Εγω σου λεω οτι κανεις την καλυτερη δουλεια που δεν εχεις κοπελα, θα με θυμηθεις σε μερικα χρονια, δες λιγο τι γινεται εκει εξω με τις διαφορες που κυκλοφορουνε και θα δεις οτι εχω δικιο φιλε κωστα

----------


## Deleted240217a

Αμάν βρε περαστικέ! Ένα καλό παιδί βρέθηκε και να το χαλάσετε κι αυτό! Έλεος

----------


## Guest17012017

Εμεις οι αλλοι τι ειμαστε, εγκληματιες??:p

----------


## Deleted240217a

Άστο καλύτερα.

----------


## Guest17012017

Εγκληματιες ειναι τα σουργελα που γκαστρωνονται και κατοπιν ειτε κανουν εκτρωση ειτε απαιτουν διατροφη αποτ νο μαλακα τον αντρα τους επειδη εμειναν επιτηες εγκυες και θελουν να παιρνουν τζαμπα χρημα για τις οζες και τα λιπ γκλος και τα κραγιον τους, σαν δεν ντεπομαστε λεω εγωωω, πετας και σποντες βλεπω, τι ειμαι ρε εγκληματιας, εε αντε παρατε με τοτε, αν ημουν εγκληματιας απο τον κορυδαλο θα ποσταρα, οχι απο το σπιτι μου...

----------


## Guest17012017

Βλέπω η γαϊδουρια μιας γυναικας φορτωνεται στην ιδια...Η γαϊδουρια ενος αντρα φορτωνεται σε ολο το αντρικο φυλλο...Φενιμισμος και ισοτητα:p

----------


## Deleted240217a

Περαστικέ ξέφυγες πάλι.......η καφρίλα σου δεν έχει όρια

----------


## bellezza

> Εγκληματιες ειναι τα σουργελα που γκαστρωνονται και κατοπιν ειτε κανουν εκτρωση ειτε απαιτουν διατροφη αποτ νο μαλακα τον αντρα τους επειδη εμειναν επιτηες εγκυες και θελουν να παιρνουν τζαμπα χρημα *για τις οζες* και τα λιπ γκλος και τα κραγιον τους, σαν δεν ντεπομαστε λεω εγωωω, πετας και σποντες βλεπω, τι ειμαι ρε εγκληματιας, εε αντε παρατε με τοτε, αν ημουν εγκληματιας απο τον κορυδαλο θα ποσταρα, οχι απο το σπιτι μου...


Σαλονικός είσαι...έτσι? :D

----------


## Guest17012017

Ναι, απο Θεσσαλονικη κεντρο καταγομαι:p

pillow οκ εχεις ξεφυγα πολυ προηγουμενως αλλα ειχα εκνευριστει με τα οσα ειχαν προηγηθει και ηθελα καπως να ξεσπασω, τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα δεν υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ρε περαστικέ τι θα γίνει με σένα; Κάθε φορά που νευριάζεις με κάποιον ή κάποια θα ξεσπάς στις γυναίκες; Να αρχίσω κι εγώ να σου ρίχνω μπινελίκια για να νιώσω καλύτερα; Να ξεσπάς σε αυτόν που σε έκανε χάλια, όχι στα εύκολα "θύματα"!

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΑΡΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΙ 18 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΗ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ

----------


## kostas19917

> ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΑΡΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΙ 18 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΗ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ


σε ποιον αναφερεσαι? σε εμενα ή σε αυτα που γραφονταιαπο πανω?

----------


## Guest17012017

στις κυριες αναφερεται οχι σε εσενα λογικα

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΑΡΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΙ 18 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΗ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ


Άσε μας ρε έλις!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

αγαπητε 24χρονε.
σιγουρα ειναι ασυνηθιστη η περιπτωση σας, αν σας δυσκολευει η προσεγγιση του αλλου φιλου, μπορειτε για αρχη να ξεκινησετε με κατι πιο απλο. μην προσεγγιζετε για σεξ ή για σχεση, που σας φαινεται βουνο τωρα πια. υπάρχει πάντα και το κλασσικο κολπο με το σφηνακι...και ναι πρεπει να φατε τα μουτρα σας...λυπάμαι που θα σας το πω αλλα μονο με το βαπτισμα της χυλοπιτας θα ξεπερασετε τον φοβο της απορριψης. ολοι μας τρωμε απορριψη γυναικες - αντρες ..αλλα καποιοι απο εμας μπήκαμε στο παιχνιδι λίγο πιο νωρις οποτε το ξεπερασαμε νωριτερα... οποτε εσεις υποχρεωτικα ...θα φατε!...ναι οκ υπάρχουν ατομακια τα οποια δεν εφαγαν ποτε και μπλα μπλα μπλα ...εγω αυτο το ειδος δεν το εχω συναντησει. εχω συναντησει παιδια σαν εσας να τρωνε τα μουτρα τους, να στεναχωριουνται και μετα σιγα σιγα να παιρνουν τον αερα τους και τωρα εχουν τον αμαζευτο. πρωτος και καλυτερος ο ξαδερφος μου... τωρα του κανουμε χαβαλε και τον λέμε μπήχτη και το χαιρεται! ειναι 30 χρονων ...και για πολλα χρονια ηταν ο χυλοπιτακιας... και τωρα ειναι τοσο σιγουρος για τον εαυτο του και εχει τοσες επιτυχιες με τις γυναικες που και ο ιδιος με ρωταει πολλες φορες...τι γινεται ρε ρεα? και γελαμε. ειναι απλο μετα απο πολλες στραπατσαδες εχει πλεον μπλα μπλα τετοιο που τα καταφερνει μια χαρα. κουραγιο λοιπον ...θεληση χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Guest17012017

> Άσε μας ρε έλις!


 Την προηγουμενη φορα ειπες στην Anakin <<Ασε μας ρε Anakin>>, διακρινω μια τάση φυγής απο τις συνέπειες των πραξεων σου, αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο pillow

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Την προηγουμενη φορα ειπες στην Anakin <<Ασε μας ρε Anakin>>, διακρινω μια τάση φυγής απο τις συνέπειες των πραξεων σου, αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο pillow


Και σε σένα το είπα, ακόμα και αυτό βρήκες να κρίνεις; Σε κάποια ποστς δεν χωράνε απαντήσεις, παρά μόνο να μας αφήσετε ήσυχες ή ήσυχους γενικότερα, γιατί γράφετε αρλούμπες ή κακιούλες.

----------


## kostas19917

> αγαπητε 24χρονε.
> σιγουρα ειναι ασυνηθιστη η περιπτωση σας, αν σας δυσκολευει η προσεγγιση του αλλου φιλου, μπορειτε για αρχη να ξεκινησετε με κατι πιο απλο. μην προσεγγιζετε για σεξ ή για σχεση, που σας φαινεται βουνο τωρα πια. υπάρχει πάντα και το κλασσικο κολπο με το σφηνακι...και ναι πρεπει να φατε τα μουτρα σας...λυπάμαι που θα σας το πω αλλα μονο με το βαπτισμα της χυλοπιτας θα ξεπερασετε τον φοβο της απορριψης. ολοι μας τρωμε απορριψη γυναικες - αντρες ..αλλα καποιοι απο εμας μπήκαμε στο παιχνιδι λίγο πιο νωρις οποτε το ξεπερασαμε νωριτερα... οποτε εσεις υποχρεωτικα ...θα φατε!...ναι οκ υπάρχουν ατομακια τα οποια δεν εφαγαν ποτε και μπλα μπλα μπλα ...εγω αυτο το ειδος δεν το εχω συναντησει. εχω συναντησει παιδια σαν εσας να τρωνε τα μουτρα τους, να στεναχωριουνται και μετα σιγα σιγα να παιρνουν τον αερα τους και τωρα εχουν τον αμαζευτο. πρωτος και καλυτερος ο ξαδερφος μου... τωρα του κανουμε χαβαλε και τον λέμε μπήχτη και το χαιρεται! ειναι 30 χρονων ...και για πολλα χρονια ηταν ο χυλοπιτακιας... και τωρα ειναι τοσο σιγουρος για τον εαυτο του και εχει τοσες επιτυχιες με τις γυναικες που και ο ιδιος με ρωταει πολλες φορες...τι γινεται ρε ρεα? και γελαμε. ειναι απλο μετα απο πολλες στραπατσαδες εχει πλεον μπλα μπλα τετοιο που τα καταφερνει μια χαρα. κουραγιο λοιπον ...θεληση χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο.


απο ολα αυτα το κερασμα το απορριπτω. δεν θα δωσω σε καμια αξια αν δεν καταλαβω οτι αξιζει ... γι αυτο πολλες εχουν παρει υπερβολικο αερα και νομιζουν οτι κατι ειναι επειδη καποιοι καημενοι τους κερνανε... αν μου αρεσει καποια θα παω να της μιλησω και φυσικα ΠΟΤΕ κερασμα την ιδια μερα ..την επομενη κανα καφε και κτλ.....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> απο ολα αυτα το κερασμα το απορριπτω. δεν θα δωσω σε καμια αξια αν δεν καταλαβω οτι αξιζει ... γι αυτο πολλες εχουν παρει υπερβολικο αερα και νομιζουν οτι κατι ειναι επειδη καποιοι καημενοι τους κερνανε... αν μου αρεσει καποια θα παω να της μιλησω και φυσικα ΠΟΤΕ κερασμα την ιδια μερα ..την επομενη κανα καφε και κτλ.....


χαχαχα... φυσικα και να το απορριψεις, οι εποχες που ζουμε ειναι δυσκολες, και αν δεν εχεις αυτην την πολυτελεια δεν το συζητω... τωρα για τον αερα που παιρνουμε μην αγχωνεσαι και ιδιαιτερα, ναι υπάρχουν βλαμμενες που το παιζουν ιστορια... και οσο πιο κομπλεξικη ειναι τοσο πιο δηθενια το παιζει..κατι σαν τους αντρες που επειδη εκαναν σεξ με μια γυναικα νομιζουν οτι είναι πορνοσταρ... μην δινεις σημασια στα σκουπίδια!...ο στοχος μας εδω δεν ειναι να κανουμε τον κοσμο καλυτερο...αλλα να κανουμε την ζωη μας καλυτερη!ΜΗΝ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΣΟΥ! ΓΙΝΕ ΕΓΩΙΣΤΗΣ
και πες οτι επεσες σε βλαμμενη...και τι εγινε? μην χανεις το βλέμμα απο τον στοχο...και ο στοχος ειναι η χυλοπιτα... φατην επιτελους ...φατην χοντρα και ξαναφατην... οι βλαμμενες ειναι θαυμασιο εργαλειο...με τον καιρο θα τις παιζεις στα δαχτυλα!!;)

----------


## SH7

Γεια σου φιλε Κωστα το ιδιο προβλημα με σενα εχει και ενας φιλος μου κολλητος συνομηλικος που ειναι 28 χρονων δεν εχει παει ποτε με φυσιολογικη κοπελα(μονο με μετρ του ειδους επι πληρωμη παντα)..Και μαντεψε εχει υψος 1.85 και φυσιολογικα κιλα προς λεπτος,οποτε δεν ειναι κριτηριο αυτο ειναι καθαρα στο κεφαλι σου...εχουμε κανει απειρες τετοιες συζητησεις και λοιπα για αυτο το θεμα που δεν κατεληξαν πουθενα..παντα εψαχνε μια δικαιολογια τυπου(δεν εχω αυτοκινητο,ειμαι αγχωμενος με τη δουλεια,δεν εχω λεφτα) που με τον καιρο πεφτανε στο κενο οι δικαιολογιες γτ τα αποκτουσσε αυτα..Πριν απο ενα χρονο και πηγε σε ψυχολογο εγινε πιο κοινωνικος (ειναι και μισογυνης με τα τοσα χρονια που εχουν περασει) αλλα αποτελεσμα δεν εχει δει.Συνεχιζει και εξω δεν την πεφτει σε γυναικες..Εγω,οπως και οι αλλοι κολλητοι μου, χωρις να ειμαι ψυχολογος πιστευω οτι εχει παρα πολυ υψηλα στανταρ...Δεν μου εχει πει ποτε αα κοιτα μια ωραια κοπελα φυσιολογικη ρε παιδι μου,ολο μου δειχνει κατι μοντελα με βυζα....(χωρις παρεξηγηση) που ψαχνουνε να βρουνε τα μοντελα ή μεγαλους σε ηλικια λεφταδες....Και αυτος δεν ειναι ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο..Παρεπιμπτοντως ειμαστε μια παρεαα που γενικα δεν παμε να μιλησουμε εξω,αν δεν πιουμε πολυ χαχαχααχα, ειμαστε ολοι ντροπαλοι απλα οι υπολοιποι κοιταμε φυσιολογικες κοπελες και οχι βιζιτες

Για μενα ριξε τα στανταρ σου στην αρχη και μολις αρχισεις να λυνεσαι θα βρεις λογικα και αυτο που ψαχνεις στην ζωη..και το αμα δεν μπαζωσεις δεν θα χτισεις ειναι πολυ σωστο επισης

----------


## kostas19917

μα επειδη μου αρεσουν οι πιο περιεργες το εχω ξαναπει , δεν απορριπτω καμια, εκτος απο εκεινες τις χαζογκομενες που ποτε δεν κοιτουσσα και ουτε κοιταω.... απλα 24 χρονια μοναξιας ειναι απελπισια.. απλα θελω ενας ανθρωπος να ενδιαφερεται για μενα και να θελει να ειναι μαζι μου. τπτ παραπανω. απλα τελικα νομιζω οτι εγω φταιω για ολα . ειμαι καλυτερα αυτο τον καιρο αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.....

----------


## Deleted240217a

Κώστα μπορείς να βρεις καλή κοπέλα, υπάρχουν πιστεύω..........

SH7 καλά ο φίλος σου έχει τόσες απαιτήσεις, κάνει σεξ επι πληρωμή και παρόλα αυτά είναι μισογύνης; Οι άλλοι του φταίνε δηλαδή;

----------


## arntaben

Ολοι μπορουν να βρουν καποιον/α να κανουν σχεση που τους ταιριαζει μην ανχωνεσε θα βρεις την καταλληλη .το υψοςκαι τα κιλα δεν παιζουν κανενα ρολο. ο χαρακτηρας παιζει και οχι δεν χρειαζεσαι να κανεις παντα εσυ το πρωτο βημα σε καποια που σ αρεσει μπορει νσ το κανει και εκεινη( εγω οταν μ αρεσει καποιος κανω το πρωτο βημα και ας φαω ακυρο μετα) η κοινωνικη δικτυωση ειναι μια λυση προσεχε ομως μην πεσεις σε αντιφασεις πχ αλλα σ λεγε στο facebook αλλα σου ειπε οταν την γνωρισες ( εγω την εχω πατησει κανα δυο φορες) 
ΥΣ μπορει να ειμαι μικροτερη κανω ομως παρεα με αντρες της ηλικιας σου οτι θελεις ρωτα με

----------


## Deleted240217a

Γιατί να μην κάνει το πρώτο βήμα; Δεν είναι ωραίο να το κάνουν οι γυναίκες πάντα! Ανάλογα, όπως κάτσει η φάση που λένε αλλά αν δεν κάνει ποτέ το πρώτο βήμα ο θεματοθέτης θα χάνει ευκαιρίες..........

----------


## arntaben

Δεν ειπα ν μην κανει το πρωτο βημα. Ειπα πως δεν χρειάζεται να κανει ΠΑΝΤΑ εκεινος το πρωτο βημα μιας και αυτο απο τι κατάλαβα τον ψιλοανχωνει .αν θελει μπορει να το κανει αν ομως δεν θελει δεν συνεπάγεται με το να μεινει χωρις σχεση .υπαρχουν κοπελες που κανουν εκεινες το πρωτο βημα .τελος δεν νομιζω πως εχει σημασια ποιος κανει το πρωτο βημα αλλα αν ταιριαζουν μεταξυ τους τα ατομα αυτα

----------


## Deleted240217a

Έχεις δίκιο μετά είδα το πάντα. Απλά δεν είναι ωραίο που οι σημερινοί άντρες-αγόρια περιμένουν από τις γυναίκες να κάνουν κάτι......Δεν λέω, ισότητα, αλλά άμα σε διεκδικεί ένας άντρας δείχνει και ότι σε θέλει, ενώ κάποιος που δεν διεκδικεί και κάνεις εσύ το πρώτο βήμα μπορεί να σημαίνει και ότι τα φτιάχνει συμβιβαστικά μαζί σου επειδή δεν βρίσκει άλλη....δεν μιλάω για σένα, μιλάω γενικά......

----------


## arntaben

Με την ιδια λογικη και μια γυναικα μπορει να κανει συμβιβαστικη σχεση με εναν αντρα που κανει το πρωτο βημα επειδη την θελει .για εσενα η μαλλον για τους αντρες παιζει μεγαλο ρολο ποιος κανει το πρωτο βημα? Θα απεριπτες ενα ατομο μονο και μονο γιατι εκανε το πρωτο βημα? ( υπαρχουν πολλοι κλειστοι αντρες που ομως αξιζουν να εχουν μιασχεση απλα δυσκοκευονται στην αρχη γιατι να μην τους βοηθησεις)

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ισχύει η συμβιβαστική σχέση και για τις γυναίκες......Εγώ θέλω ο άλλος να κάνει το πρώτο βήμα, γιατί δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση, οπότε δεν θα τον απέρριπτα, το αντίθετο. Αυτοί που δυσκολεύονται φοβάμαι ότι δεν το θέλουν πολύ ή είναι ληγούρια και ξέρουν ότι θα φάνε απόρριψη (θέλουν μόνο σεξ).

----------


## arntaben

Εχω κανει σχεση με ατομο που ειχε μαθει τμονο να κανει στεγνο σεξ δλδ οπως λεγετε πιο απλα ****** καταφερα να του μαθω το αληθηνο σεξ χωρις ομως να αλλαξω το χαρακτηρα του ειμαστε ακομα φιλοι και μ λεει για τις νέες εμπειρίες του .οσο για αυτους που δυσκολευονται γτ αποκλειεις να ειναι κλειστει χαρακτηρες?( pillow εμεις καλα τα λεμε απο τον κωστα που εχει το τοπικ απαντηση δεν βλεπουμε να δουμε αν το βοηθαμε η οχι)

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ας μιλήσει και ο Κώστας, ναι. Εγώ δεν ξέρω τους άντρες, δεν ξέρω πως σκέφτονται και γιατί δεν την πέφτουν, ξέρω μόνο ότι ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ή θέλουν μόνο σεξ, ή έχουν υψηλές απαιτήσεις ή έχουν σοβαρά κουσούρια........

----------


## Guest17012017

> Ας μιλήσει και ο Κώστας, ναι. Εγώ δεν ξέρω τους άντρες, δεν ξέρω πως σκέφτονται και γιατί δεν την πέφτουν, ξέρω μόνο ότι ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ή θέλουν μόνο σεξ, ή έχουν υψηλές απαιτήσεις ή έχουν σοβαρά κουσούρια........


ή οι γυναικες γυρω τους έχουν σοβαρά κουσούρια, μην το ξεχναμε και αυτό please

----------


## arntaben

Φυσικα και δεν το ξεχναμε παντα φταινε και οι δυο πλευρες οχι μονο η μια πχ μονο αντρες η μονο γυναικες

----------


## kostas19917

πεσιμο για ΣΕΞ δεν εχω κανει ουτε σκεφτομαι το σεξ οταν μου αρεσει μια κοπελα. τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες εχω γινει χαλια και ψαχνω για μια κοπελα. 
στο θεμα του 1ου βηματος, αν και ημουν κλειστος σαν χαρακτηρας ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ή εστω να ρωτησει τι κανω ή να δειξει ενδιαφερον απλως. το να ερθει μια κοπελα και να μου μιλησει δεν θα υποθεσω κατι αρνητικο ισα ισα που θα χαρω παρα πολυ που μου μιλησε. εχω πλησιασει 3 κοπελες εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου αλλα απορριψη και παλι. και μια συμβουλη ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟΝΤΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΛΗΓΟΥΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΦΤΟΥΝ . 

εγω πχ. δεν προκειται να παω σε μια φουλ βαμμενη με τακουνια, ξωβυζα κτλ γιατι ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ οτι ψαχνει αναλογο στυλ αντρα. εμενα μου αρεσουν οι πιο ενα;λλακτικες και οχι μονο με τατουαζ , σκισμενα παντελονια κτλ. αλλα γουσταρει η αλλη να βγει με τα σταρακια εξω ή με ενα τζιν και μια μπλουζα απο πανω το θεωρω σουπερ απο ολες τις αποψεις.

απλα οι γυναικες ειναι ΦΟΥΛ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΟΥΝ καποιους απλους σαν και μενα . επειδη βλεπω πως κοιτουν τους ψηλους και τους γυμνασμενους και γενικοτερα τους ομορφους δεν κανω καν τον κοπο γιατι θα με προσβαλουν και θα με κανουν να νιωσω ασχημα

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

kostas19917 τι ενδιαφεροντα εχεις??σχεδιο,μουσικη,οργαν α,διαβασμα,αθληματα?πες κατι οτιδιποτε δεν γινετε να μην εχεις κατι

----------


## kostas19917

> kostas19917 τι ενδιαφεροντα εχεις??σχεδιο,μουσικη,οργαν α,διαβασμα,αθληματα?πες κατι οτιδιποτε δεν γινετε να μην εχεις κατι


ειχα πολλα αλλα πλεον δεν κανω τιποτα γιαι δεν αρεσουν σε καμια.... ολα αχρηστα ηταν τελικα

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ειχα πολλα αλλα πλεον δεν κανω τιποτα γιαι δεν αρεσουν σε καμια.... ολα αχρηστα ηταν τελικα


εσενα τι σου αρεσει...

----------


## kostas19917

> εσενα τι σου αρεσει...


μεχρι και πριν λιγο καιρο ασχολιομουν με :
κηπουρικη (καλλιεργεια λαχανικων στον μπαξε)
ποδοσφαιρο 
μπασκετ
ψαρεμα αλλα οχι και τοσο συχνα
να βλεπω ποδοσφαιρο στην TV, ταινιες, ελλην. σειρες
να πηγαινω σε φιλους και να μιλαμε

ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΨΕΙ και το μονο που κανω ειναι να πηγαινω για καφεδες και για ποτα για να γινω in οπως ολοι οι αλλοι μπας και βρω καμια κοπελα και εγω. οχι οτι μου αρεσουν αλλα αναγκαστικα τα κανω.

----------


## kostas19917

> Ας μιλήσει και ο Κώστας, ναι. Εγώ δεν ξέρω τους άντρες, δεν ξέρω πως σκέφτονται και γιατί δεν την πέφτουν, ξέρω μόνο ότι ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ή θέλουν μόνο σεξ, ή έχουν υψηλές απαιτήσεις ή έχουν σοβαρά κουσούρια........


δεν την πεφτουν επειδη : 
1) οι γυναικες εχουν απιιστευτες απαιτησεις ( και το ξερω επειδη ακουω συζητησεις και αντιδρασεις)
2) διακρινω ελλειψη ευγενειας και συμπεριφορας απο τις γυναικες (ειδικα της ηλικιας μου) , οποτε καθομαι και πινω και δεν χαλαω τη διαθεση μου
3) απομακρες πολυ οι γυναικες σημερα
4) ΜΗΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ 4-5 ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ δεν θα κανει κανεις κινηση γιατι εστω και μια θα ειναι τρελη (μπορει και οπλες φυσικα), να βγαινετε μεχρι 3 το πολυ και μην πατε τουαλετα δυο δυο αν ειναι δυνατον , θελουμε να σας απομονωσουμε λιγο και δεν γινεται

----------


## Deleted240217a

........................

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΨΕΙ και το μονο που κανω ειναι να πηγαινω για καφεδες και για ποτα για να γινω in οπως ολοι οι αλλοι μπας και βρω καμια κοπελα και εγω. οχι οτι μου αρεσουν αλλα αναγκαστικα τα κανω.


απο τοτε που τα εκοψες αυτα ποσες προσπαθειες και ποσες αποτυχιες εχεις?

----------


## kostas19917

> απο τοτε που τα εκοψες αυτα ποσες προσπαθειες και ποσες αποτυχιες εχεις?


αλλες 3 προσπαθειες με 3 αποτυχιες 3χ3= 100% αλλη μια και θα ημουν τζιπ 4χ4

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

οταν λες προσπαθειες τι εννοεις?σε ποσο καιρο ολες?

----------


## kostas19917

σε 1 μηνα στις 2 πηγα μιλησα αλλα δεν ενδιαφερθηκαν και στην 3η παλι μιλησα στην τουαλετα που πηγε αλλα μετα δεν την ξαναειδα για να συνεχισω

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> σε 1 μηνα στις 2 πηγα μιλησα αλλα δεν ενδιαφερθηκαν και στην 3η παλι μιλησα στην τουαλετα που πηγε αλλα μετα δεν την ξαναειδα για να συνεχισω


α δηλαδη η κουβεντα ηταν κατι λεπτα.?αμα ειναι ετσι δεν μετρανε για αποτυχιες.με τι ψυχολογια πηγες?

----------


## kostas19917

χαλαρα πηγα στις 2 και εκανα και την πλακα μου αλλα τιποτα μιλουσαμε κανα 40λετπο.... στην 3η δεν ειχα χρονο για κατι περισσοτερο

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> χαλαρα πηγα στις 2 και εκανα και την πλακα μου αλλα τιποτα μιλουσαμε κανα 40λετπο.... στην 3η δεν ειχα χρονο για κατι περισσοτερο


ωραια στις 2 πρωτες γιατι δεν πηγε παρακατω,δεν πηρες τηλ ή fb ή να κανονισεις κατι??

----------


## kostas19917

ζητησα αλλα δεν μου εδωσαν τιποτα.. ειπαν οτι ηταν ωραια η κουβεντα μας και εφυγαν

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

πολυ ωραια και ξερεις γιατι?οχι επειδι δεν τις αρεσες ουτε επειδι σε θεωρουσαν ξενερωτο ουτε τιποτα αλλο.αυτο εγινε επειδι δεν το εκανες με τον σωστο τροπο ή δεν το εκανες την σωστη στιγμη.βγες εξω και πηγενε γνωρισε γυναικες δεν εισαι ανικανος θεμα εμπειριας ειναι!!ακου εδω 3 πακετα εχω φαει τοσα που τεινουν στο απειρο,και δεν με ενοιαξε ουτε στο ελαχιστο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ειχα πολλα αλλα πλεον δεν κανω τιποτα γιαι δεν αρεσουν σε καμια.... ολα αχρηστα ηταν τελικα


διαδυκτιακες γνωριμίες εχεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## kostas19917

> διαδυκτιακες γνωριμίες εχεις δοκιμασει?


ναι και παλι τιποτα. απλα δεν αρεσω ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ναι και παλι τιποτα. απλα δεν αρεσω ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ


κωστα ξερεις ποιος ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος γυναικοκατακτητης του ελληνικου κινηματογραφου? αν δεν το ξερεις μπορεις να κανεις μια μαντεψια..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε προκειται να πετυχεις τιποτα με το να γυμναζεσε εκτος αν σε ενδιαφερει να κοιμηθεις με χιλιες γκομενες που θα ερθουν νυχτα κ θα φυγουν πρωι 
δε συνδεεσε με τους αλλους ουτε με σχεσεις ουτε με τις φημες που διαδιδουν ασχετοι ουτε με σεξ ουτε με σωμα φετες ουτε με ερωτες κ αυτο που γραφεις οτι δεν εχεις κανει σεξ δε παιζει κανενα απολυτως ρολο αν ηθελες να κανεις θα ειχες κανει ηδη απο τα 18.. μαλον δεν ηθελες να κανεις για αυτο δεν εκανες αλλιως θα ειχες βρει τροπο. 
μονο οταν ανακαλυψεις οτι εχεις με καπιον κοινα προβληματα συνδεεσε μ αυτον στ αληθεια ολα τα υπολυπα θα καταληξουν στο τιποτα.
ειναι πιο πιθανο να πετυχεις αφηνοντας μουσι κ κοτσιδα φιλοσοφοντας τα πραγματα συνεχεια παρα ξυριζοντας τα παντα βαζοντας κ λοσιον για να γυαλιζεις σα φιγουρινι.

----------


## kostas19917

> κωστα ξερεις ποιος ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος γυναικοκατακτητης του ελληνικου κινηματογραφου? αν δεν το ξερεις μπορεις να κανεις μια μαντεψια..


ωχχχ δεν μπορω παλι τις ""ισες ευκαιριες """ κτλ... μια γνωμη γιατι πρεπει με το ζορι να γινω καραγκιοζης για να εντυπωσιαασω καποια δεν εχω καταλαβει.....ολες χιουμορ και να περναω καλα λενε και καταληγουν στους ψηλους με τους κοιλιακους με "'προσωπικοτητα""" .

στοχος δεν ειναι να βρω μια ως συμβιβασμο αλλα μια που ειναι του γουστου μου...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> στοχος δεν ειναι να βρω μια ως συμβιβασμο αλλα μια που ειναι του γουστου μου...


ωραια ας πουμε οτι θα βρεις καποια στιγμη μεχρι να την βρεις περνα καλα!

----------


## kostas19917

> ωραια ας πουμε οτι θα βρεις καποια στιγμη μεχρι να την βρεις περνα καλα!


23,5 χρονια ημουν χαρουμενος και εκανα τη ζωη που μου αρεσε( μπορει στην απομονωση αλλα ημουν καλα) ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> 23,5 χρονια ημουν χαρουμενος και εκανα τη ζωη που μου αρεσε( μπορει στην απομονωση αλλα ημουν καλα) ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ.


ε τοτε σταματα να την κανεις.κανε αυτο που σου αρεσει μην πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου σε κατι που δεν εισαι

----------


## kostas19917

> ε τοτε σταματα να την κανεις.κανε αυτο που σου αρεσει μην πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου σε κατι που δεν εισαι


μα αυτο εκανα αλλαξα για να μην ειμαι μονος και παλι ειμαι μονος.. τι να κανω δεν ξερω???? απλα δεν αρεσω σε καμια και λογικο μου φαινεται ετσι οπως ειμαι. το αποτελεσαμ αυτο δειχνει... απλα θελω και εγω μια κοπελα να με θελει . τπτ αλλο.... ολοι εχουν εκτος απο μενα... τα λεω και στις συνατησεις με την ψυχολογο

----------


## kostas19917

ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ . καποιοι ειναι αναισθητοι και τα βλεπουν ολα ως κρεας μακαρι να ημουν σαν και αυτους γιατι αυτοι ποτε δεν πληγωνονται

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> μα αυτο εκανα αλλαξα για να μην ειμαι μονος και παλι ειμαι μονος.. τι να κανω δεν ξερω???? απλα δεν αρεσω σε καμια και λογικο μου φαινεται ετσι οπως ειμαι. το αποτελεσαμ αυτο δειχνει... απλα θελω και εγω μια κοπελα να με θελει . τπτ αλλο.... ολοι εχουν εκτος απο μενα... τα λεω και στις συνατησεις με την ψυχολογο


για να βρεις πρεπει να γνωρισεις κοσμο.γνωρισε κοπελες χωρις να τις βλεπεις σαν την μια,απλος μιλα γωρισε και βρες απο ολες αυτες ποια ειναι αυτη που θες.απλα γνωρισε

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ . καποιοι ειναι αναισθητοι και τα βλεπουν ολα ως κρεας μακαρι να ημουν σαν και αυτους γιατι αυτοι ποτε δεν πληγωνονται


δηλαδη τι εννοεις? αυτα που θα πει που? σε εσενα ? στην παρεα της?

----------


## SH7

> Κώστα μπορείς να βρεις καλή κοπέλα, υπάρχουν πιστεύω..........
> 
> SH7 καλά ο φίλος σου έχει τόσες απαιτήσεις, κάνει σεξ επι πληρωμή και παρόλα αυτά είναι μισογύνης; Οι άλλοι του φταίνε δηλαδή;


Ασταα ναι ολες σας βριζει συμφεροντολογες και τα λοιπα...παντα οι αλλοι του φταιγανε μονο τον τελευταιο χρονο το χει καταλαβει λιγο οτι δεν ειναι ετσι που παει σε ψυχολογο αλλα και παλι αποτελεσμα δεν εχει..εχουμε σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα και εμεις σαν παρεα στο θεμα του..απλα πλεον δεν του λεμε τπτ..

----------


## Deleted240217a

Κώστα θα βρεις σίγουρα κοπέλα, όλοι βρίσκουνε, αρκεί να προσέξεις να πέσεις σε καλή, γιατί οι καλοί κολλάνε με τους κακούς συνήθως και το αντίθετο. 

SH7 να κοιτάξει τα χάλια του πρώτα, σόρυ που το λέω έτσι, αλλά αν κάνει τέτοια λογικό είναι, ποιά θα τον θέλει;

----------


## kostas19917

> δηλαδη τι εννοεις? αυτα που θα πει που? σε εσενα ? στην παρεα της?


αυτα που θα μου πει γιατι ξερω πως ειμαι εξωτερικα και δεν ειμαι κατι το ιδιαιτερο... το ξερω οτι θα με κοροιδεψει ή δεν θα μου δωσει σημασια. αν αρεσα θα ερχοταν σετω μια τοοοοοοσα χρονια για να δειξει οτι αξιζω εστω και κατι σαν ανθρωπος. απο τη στιγμη που αυτο δεν εχει γινει τοτε κατι συμβαινει. τωρα το καταλαβα τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες γι αυτο ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα

----------


## kostas19917

σε λιγο πχ εχω κανονισει να βγω το βραδυ με ενα φιλο και αυτο που θα γινει ειναι να περναω απαρατηρητος οπως παντα και λογω υψους και λογω εμφανισης.... ολες κοιτανε τους ωραιους και αυτους που εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση.. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ !!!!!!! :( :(

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αυτα που θα μου πει γιατι ξερω πως ειμαι εξωτερικα και δεν ειμαι κατι το ιδιαιτερο... το ξερω οτι θα με κοροιδεψει ή δεν θα μου δωσει σημασια. αν αρεσα θα ερχοταν σετω μια τοοοοοοσα χρονια για να δειξει οτι αξιζω εστω και κατι σαν ανθρωπος. απο τη στιγμη που αυτο δεν εχει γινει τοτε κατι συμβαινει. τωρα το καταλαβα τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες γι αυτο ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα


δηλαδη...για να καταλαβω...στο χειροτερο σεναριο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου... τι α κ ρ ι β ω ς σου λεει, θελω ολα τα επιθετα καταλεξη...ετσι οπως τα χεις στο μυαλο σουσαν ιστορια... αν θες φυσικα να μ πεις

----------


## kostas19917

> δηλαδη...για να καταλαβω...στο χειροτερο σεναριο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου... τι α κ ρ ι β ω ς σου λεει, θελω ολα τα επιθετα καταλεξη...ετσι οπως τα χεις στο μυαλο σουσαν ιστορια... αν θες φυσικα να μ πεις


1. βλεμμα απο πανω μεχρι κατω και υποτιμητικο και αηδιας...
2. αδιαφορια ή μπορει απο ευγενεια απλα να απανταει μονολεκτικα
3. οταν παω να της ζητησω τηλ αυτη θα βρει μια δικαιολογια να μου πει εντελως ηλιθια
4. θα σηκωθει και θα φυγει χωρις να μου πει ουτε ενα γεια..

εχω παει να μιλησω σε 3 κοριτσια και ειχα αυτη την αντιμετωπιση , εκτος απο το βλεμμα που δεν ηταν κατι το ιδιαιτερο...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 1. βλεμμα απο πανω μεχρι κατω και υποτιμητικο και αηδιας...
> 2. αδιαφορια ή μπορει απο ευγενεια απλα να απανταει μονολεκτικα
> 3. οταν παω να της ζητησω τηλ αυτη θα βρει μια δικαιολογια να μου πει εντελως ηλιθια
> 4. θα σηκωθει και θα φυγει χωρις να μου πει ουτε ενα γεια..
> 
> εχω παει να μιλησω σε 3 κοριτσια και ειχα αυτη την αντιμετωπιση , εκτος απο το βλεμμα που δεν ηταν κατι το ιδιαιτερο...


3 κοριτσια μεσα σε πόσο χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΠΑΖΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ
ΤΙΣ ΤΑ ΓΥΡΝΑΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΜΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ 
ΣΤΕΓΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΑΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΟΥΝΕ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΠΑΖΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ
> ΤΙΣ ΤΑ ΓΥΡΝΑΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΜΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ 
> ΣΤΕΓΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΑΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΟΥΝΕ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ


εσυ αμα ξαναπεις οτι εισαι μπάζο θα πάρω μια βρεγμενη σανιδα και θα ερθω να σε κυνηγησω!!!!!

----------


## elis

ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΠΑΖΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΗΛΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΟΣ
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΦΕΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΣ

----------


## kostas19917

> 3 κοριτσια μεσα σε πόσο χρονικο διαστημα?


σε ενα μηνα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

συνολικα στο καλοκαιρι ποσες?

----------


## kostas19917

αυτες οι 3 ειναι συνολικα στα 24 μου χρονια + αλλες 2 που το ξεκινησαν αυτες και τελικα με ξεφτιλισαν σαν ανθρωπο και με κοροιδεψαν

πιστευα οτι θα ερθει μια κοπελα να μου μιλησει να μου δειξει οτι αξιζω ημουν και χοντρος ειμαι και κοντος , δεν εβγαινα εξω, δεν μιλουσα και πολυ.. ολα ειναι η εμφανιση και η δηθενια σημερ... αλλα εγω αυτος ημουν και ημουν περηφανος και τωρα εγινα οπως ολοι οι αλλοι που κοροιδευα . αυτο ειναι που με κανει και στεναχωριεμαι και κλαιω . καλυτερα να μην αρεσα σε εμενα γιατι τουλαχιστον θα αρεσα στις αλλες

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΠΑΖΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ
> ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΗΛΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΟΣ
> ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΦΕΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΣ


πως εισαι σημερα εσυ?και δεν εννοω εμφανησιακα

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΚΟΥΚΛΕ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝΕ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ
ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΧΩΣΙΑ
ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΗ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ
ΓΤ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ
ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΛΕΣ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## elis

> πως εισαι σημερα εσυ?και δεν εννοω εμφανησιακα


ΕΓΩ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ
ΓΤ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αυτες οι 3 ειναι συνολικα στα 24 μου χρονια + αλλες 2 που το ξεκινησαν αυτες και τελικα με ξεφτιλισαν σαν ανθρωπο και με κοροιδεψαν


τοτε μπραβο σου που επιτελους ξεκινησες!!... οπως καταλαβαινεις θα πρεπει να συνεχισεις...παρε οσο χρονο νιωθεις οτι χρειαζεσαι και μην απελπιζεσαι...πρεπει να μαθεις να προσεγγιζεις εσυ...εγω οσο και να τον θελω τον αλλον δεν μπορω να του το πω πρωτη...θελω και πρεπει να μου το πει αυτος.. και αν δεν μου το πει συντομα ...θα πιστεψω οτι τελικα δεν με θελει... συγχαρητηρια για το πρωτο μεγαλο βημα 3 απορριψεις δεν ειναι τιποτα

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΙΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑΚΙΑ
ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝΕ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΕΓΩ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ
> ΓΤ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ


ποιο μαρτυριο?

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΚΟΥΚΛΕ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝΕ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ
> ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΧΩΣΙΑ
> ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΗ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ
> ΓΤ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ
> ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΛΕΣ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ


Έλις δεν πάτε καλά τ' αγόρια μου φαίνεται...

----------


## elis

> ποιο μαρτυριο?


ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ

----------


## kostas19917

> τοτε μπραβο σου που επιτελους ξεκινησες!!... οπως καταλαβαινεις θα πρεπει να συνεχισεις...παρε οσο χρονο νιωθεις οτι χρειαζεσαι και μην απελπιζεσαι...πρεπει να μαθεις να προσεγγιζεις εσυ...εγω οσο και να τον θελω τον αλλον δεν μπορω να του το πω πρωτη...*θελω και πρεπει να μου το πει αυτος.*. και αν δεν μου το πει συντομα ...θα πιστεψω οτι τελικα δεν με θελει... συγχαρητηρια για το πρωτο μεγαλο βημα 3 απορριψεις δεν ειναι τιποτα


αυτα να μην σκεφτοσασταν και τα πραγματα θα ηταν πολυ πιο ευκλα για μενα και για πολλους

----------


## arntaben

Kosta για μενα δεν πρεπει να αλλαξεκς εμφανισιακα αλλα ψυχικα και δεν ενοω τηννπρωσοπικοτητα σου αλλα τον τροπο που βλεπεις τις αποτυχιες σου οπως τις ονομαζεις .δοκιμασε να γραφτεισ στο sxeseis.gr ειναι ενα καλο σαιτ οπου βρηκα 2 ατομα κι ειχα μια φανταστικη σχεση και με τους δυο βεβαια τωρα ειμαι μονη η ωραια σχεση δεν σημενη πως ηταν αποτυχιμενη ουτε επισεις οτι εφαγα ακυρο ( αν και εχω φαει πολλες φορες γτ κανω το πρωτο βημα) ως συμβουλη σ λεω να αρχισεις να κανεις πραγματα που σ αρεσουν και σ ανεβαζουν την ψυχολογια παραλληλα βεβαια να ψαχνεις για κοπελα οχι ομως να ειναι το κυριο μερος της ζωη σου .( εγω απο δω δεν μπορω να σ στειλω προσωπικο μήνυμα. Ξερω την ιστορια ενος ατομου σε παρομοια η και λιγο χειροτερη κατασταση απο σενα αλλα δεν θα ηθελα να την πω δημοσια αν θελεις να επικοινονισουμε μεσο μαιλ η με αλλο τροπο ωσυε να σ δωσο παραπανο συμβουλες η να βρουμε λυσεις να ξερεις οτι εισαι ευπροδεκτος) υσ to remember who you are you need to forget who they told you to be .στη μεταφραση γι οσους εχουν τσακωθει με τα αγγλικά για να θυμασαι ποιος εισαι πρεπει να ξεχασεισ ποιος σου ειπαν ν εισαι (αυτο ειναι το κινητρο για την ζωη μου )

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αυτα να μην σκεφτοσασταν και τα πραγματα θα ηταν πολυ πιο ευκλα για μενα και για πολλους


αυτο ακριβως ειναι τελικα το προβλημα σου οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο... θελεις να ερθει η πρηγκιπισσα πάνω στο αλογο να σε σωσει απο τον κακο δρακο σου...

----------


## kostas19917

> αυτο ακριβως ειναι τελικα το προβλημα σου οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο... θελεις να ερθει η πρηγκιπισσα πάνω στο αλογο να σε σωσει απο τον κακο δρακο σου...


απλα δεν μπορω να παω στο ξεκαρφωτο σε μια που καθεται και να της πιασω την κουβεντα.... το θεωρω πολυ περιεργο σαν κινηση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δοκιμασε να γραφτεισ στο sxeseis.gr ειναι ενα καλο σαιτ οπου βρηκα 2 ατομα κι ειχα μια φανταστικη σχεση και με τους δυο βεβαια τωρα ειμαι μονη η ωραια σχεση δεν


 δε το βρισκω καλη ιδεα ομως να αρχισουν ολα με μονο κριτηριο μια φωτογραφια δε θα ειναι κ πολυ σοβαρο

----------


## kostas19917

> δε το βρισκω καλη ιδεα ομως να αρχισουν ολα με μονο κριτηριο μια φωτογραφια δε θα ειναι κ πολυ σοβαρο


ειμαι γραμμενος στο badoo.gr και μιλησα με 1 απο την περιοχη μου γιατι δεν ειχε πολλες στην ηλικια μου και οταν της ζητησα να συνατηθουμε ειπε οτιειναι πολυ απασχολημενη ολο το καλοκαιρι.... απλα δεν ηθελε και βρηκε μια δικαιολογια.... απλα δεν αρεσω σε καμια.... θελω να τελειωσει αυτο το μαρτυριο με καποιο τροπο

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

οι περισοτερες γυναικες οταν λενε μια δικαιωλογια συνηθως εννοουν ή να προσπαθησεις περισοτερο ή απλα να φυγεις και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ακους τις δικαιωλογιες επειδι δεν βρηκες τα σωστα επιχειριματα ωστε να τις πισεις μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα οτι θα κερδισουν απο την γνωριμια σας.εισαι σταθερος και εμπιστος,και τι αλλα θετικα εχεις δεν ξερω,αλλα βρες τα και βγαλτα οχι σε λογια αλλα σε συμπαιρυφορα,σε αερα πως να στο πω,φτιαξε γενικα γνωριμιες και θα την βρεις την ακρη

----------


## kostas19917

> οι περισοτερες γυναικες οταν λενε μια δικαιωλογια συνηθως εννοουν ή να προσπαθησεις περισοτερο ή απλα να φυγεις και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ακους τις δικαιωλογιες επειδι δεν βρηκες τα σωστα επιχειριματα ωστε να τις πισεις μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα οτι θα κερδισουν απο την γνωριμια σας.εισαι σταθερος και εμπιστος,και τι αλλα θετικα εχεις δεν ξερω,αλλα βρες τα και βγαλτα οχι σε λογια αλλα σε συμπαιρυφορα,σε αερα πως να στο πω,φτιαξε γενικα γνωριμιες και θα την βρεις την ακρη


η συγκεκριμενη ενω δεν ειχαμε μιλησει για 10 μερες μου εστειλε πρωτη μηνυμα λεγοντας γειααα και ακομη μια φορα μου ξεκινησε συζητηση στο σαιτ .. αλλα γενικα παρεξηγει πολυ ευκολα αυτα που λεω και ειναι αποτομη στις απαντησεις της.... δεν ξερω πως να το χειριστω αυτο

----------


## arntaben

Αλεξανδρε ολα απο καπου αρχιζουν εγω οταν ειχα γραφτει στο σαιτ το εκανα για να βρω ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ελα ομως που βρηκς σχεση και μαλιστα σοβαρο ατομο γτ ολοι εκει μεσα δεν εινι σοβαροι να τα λεμε και αυτα αλλοι γραφονται μονο για σεξ αλλοι για φιλους αλλοι γιβπλακα και δν ξερω και εγω γτ αλλο .κωστα το badoo ειναι κλο σαιτ αλλα επειδη δεν εχει επιλογη για φιλια θα σου μιλανε γυναικιες που αναζητανε το σεξ της μιας νύχτας. Δοκιμασε ν γραφτεις κι στο αλλο άλλωστε μπορεις να εισαι και στα δυο ταυτοχρονος γιαωμενα προτεινω να βαλεισ ενδιαφερομαι για φιλια οχι για σχεση εσυ δεν θα πεφτεις πανω στις λιγουρες γκομενες

----------


## kostas19917

αυτη δεν ειναι λιγουρα. ειχα ξεκινησει συζητηση πρωτος με αυτην μιλουσαμε κανα μηνα αλλα της ζητησα 2 φορες να βγουμε και αρνηθηκε και μετα ενω δεν της ειχα ξαναστειλει μου εστειλε μηνυμα με ενα γειαααα και μια ακομη φορα το ιδιο... το sxeseis για να στειλεις μηνυμα θελει να πληρωσεις... εκανα εγγραφη

ΥΓ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΓΙΑ φιλους το badoo

----------


## arntaben

Επισεις για οποιον ενδιαφερετε στο σχεσεις δεν ειχα βαλει φωτογραφια μου ποτε μπορειτε να με βρητε καιβμε το ονομα που εχω εδω να το διαπιστωσετε (συγνωμμη για τα διπλα μνμ δεν μπορω νακανω edit)

----------


## arntaben

Περιμενεις οι αλλες να σ στειλουν εγω αυτο εκανα....τωρα γτ δεν δοκιμαζεις ναβμιλησετε πρωτα στο κιν και μετα απο λιγους μηνες να βγητε?( το να βγεις με καποιον που στην ουσια δεν τον ξερεις φοβηζει εμασ τις γυνναικιες για το ενδεχομενου βιασμου)

----------


## kostas19917

και εγω εχω το ιδιο username με εδω αν θες βρες με

----------


## arntaben

[email protected] gmail.com. αν θες στειλε για πρωσοπικη συμβουλη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ειμαι γραμμενος στο badoo.gr και μιλησα με 1 απο την περιοχη μου γιατι δεν ειχε πολλες στην ηλικια μου και οταν της ζητησα να συνατηθουμε ειπε οτιειναι πολυ απασχολημενη ολο το καλοκαιρι.... απλα δεν ηθελε και βρηκε μια δικαιολογια.... απλα δεν αρεσω σε καμια.... θελω να τελειωσει αυτο το μαρτυριο με καποιο τροπο


ειχα κανει κατι αναλογο καποτε αλλα το να μιλησεις με μια ειναι σα να μηλισες με καμια ξερεις πως γινεται? αφου γεμισεις το τηλ με 500 ασχετα νουμερα τα οπια στο τελος θα βαρεθεις να τα σβηνεις μετα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εμφανιστη μια που να μιλα σοβαρα κ αν εσυ βρεις τροπο να καταλαβεις ποια ειναι μαντευοντας ποτε θα εμφανιστει.μαλον απο την επιμονη της κακη τακτικη αυτη να συναντηθητε κ αυτη που ξερει με πιον θα συναντηθει? ετσι θα εμφανιστει η κανενα φωτομοντελο που θα σου λεει μετα σε πιο ξενοδοχειο θα παμε αν της φανεις καλος τεκνατζης η καμια ξεκαρφωτη που αποφασισε να κανει πλακα μαζι σου κ μετα να σε στησει εκει κανενα αιωνα κ μετα να περιμενεις τζαμπα τα σοβαρα ατομα δε συναντιουνται τοσο ανετα

----------


## arntaben

Καταρχην δινεις τηλ σε οποια πραγματικα θες να δωσεις τωρα για την συναντηση νομιζω οτι εχεις σχηματιση μια γνωμη για το αλλο ατομο πριν βρεθητε τελος ναι υπαρχει και το σεναριο με κοροιδεψε - ηθελε μονο σεξ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε νομιζω ετσι να βγει ακρη κ πως θα ξερεις ποια θα ειναι αυτη που θες? για να βγει ακρη εχεις ενα προχειρο αριθμο που το δινεις οπου να ναι που το εχεις κ στη δονιση συνηθως για να μη σε ενοχλουνε ασχετοι που θελουν να παιξουν κ ενα κανονικο αριθμο για το δινεις σε οπιες πραγματικα θες απο αυτες που βρισκονται στον αριθμο οτι να ναι 
εχεις διπλο τηλεφωνο δηλαδη σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα μπλεξεις τα μπουτια σου κ μετα δε θα ξερεις σε ποια ανηκει τι τηλεφωνο κ που θα τη βρεις.

----------


## Μαρούλι

Παιδιά, οι γνωριμίες μέσα από τέτοια site (badoo, sxeseis) είναι 99% μούφα. 

Εκεί θα βρείτε κάτι ανώριμα, ανασφαλή κοριτσάκια, που απαντούν στα μηνύματά σας απλά και μόνο μέχρι να κάνεις like στη φωτογραφία τους και μετά θα σε γράψουν και θα χαθούν.. Επίσης είναι site όπου μπαίνουν άντρες με μόνο σκοπό να βρουν μια γκόμενα "ότι ναναι" για να περάσουν το βράδυ τους. Ή για ιντερνετικό σεξ (τρομάρα τους).

Αν ψάχνετε κάτι αληθινό, αφήστε τις υπεκφυγές και τις δειλίες και διεκδικήστε το στην πραγματική ζωή. Στο Facebook, είναι κάπως πιο σοβαρά τα πράγματα, λόγω κοινών φίλων, κόβεις τον άλλο τι τύπος είναι κι αν σου κάνει. Πολλοί βγήκαν ραντεβού από το Facebook, από σελίδες γνωριμιών και αγγελίες, κανείς. 

Στην τελική όμως, έχω δει γνωριμίες που ξεκίνησαν από ένα "γειά σου πως σε λένε" στο δρόμο, στο λεωφορείο, στο σουπερμάρκετ. Γνωριμίες από διαδίκτυα και λοιπά, είναι για τα παιδάκια κάτω των 25 που φοβούνται το πραγματικό νταραβέρι και απλά πιάνουν συζητήσεις του κ^λου για μια μέρα και δεν συναντιούνται στον έξω κόσμο ποτέ. Ωριμάστε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω εκανα σχεση 8 ετων περιπου με αυτο το τροπο ενω ολοι μου ελεγαν κατι τετια.
απο που το συμπερανες οτι ειναι πιο σοβαρα τα πραγματα στο φβ δε μπορω να καταλαβω απο τις εκθεσιακες φωτο που εχουν ανεβασει ολοι? αν προοθουσε την επικοινωνια θα ταν σοβαρα αλλα τωρα δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο να συνενοηθεις εκει μεσα γιατι δεν υπαρχει καμια η ελαχιστη προοθηση των σκεψεων σου στους αλλους εκτος αν ειναι φιλοι σου ισως το να μπεις σε μια ομαδα ειναι η καλυτερη ιδεα αλλα εμπειρικα στο λεω οτι τα ετοιματα φιλιας που δεχεσαι θα αποδειχτουν καθοριστικα
δε βγαινουν τα πραγματα πανω σε αυτη τη στρατηγικη γιατι ετσι μιαζει σα να παιζεις παρτιδα σκακι με φωτογραφιες κ κοινοποιησεις αντι να βρισκεσαι ως συνεργατης με καπιον.. οσο δεν υπαρχει ο σκοπος να γινεις συνεργατης με καπιον η να ομαδοποιηθεις δε μπορεις να μηλισεις κ για κατι σοβαρο...
αν θες να μηλισεις για κατι σοβαρο μπες σε ομαδες η λεξη ομαδα απο μονη της εχει σοβαρη ενοια.

----------


## nikos2

συμφωνω, το badoo ειναι μουφα, μονο για σεξ με 40ρες χωρισμενες αξιξει, σε καμμια περιπτωση για γνωριμια σε πιο μικρες ηλικιες

----------


## kostas19917

ενα ακομα προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν η αλλη μου μιλαει στο φιλικο ή της αρσω πραγματικα... πως το καταλαβαινω αυτο????

----------


## arntaben

Ναι οκ ισως να ειναι 99% μουφα παντως εγω οπως και αλλοι τρεις φιλοι μου πεσαμε στο 1% 
Κωστα απο τα υπονοουμενα που πιθανος σ λεει η απο τα κοπλιμεντα που σ κανει γενικα θα πρισπαθει να αντλισει πληροφοριες για σενα και τον χαρακτηρα σου

----------


## stefamw

Φιλε και γω 24 γινομαι το Νοεμβρη και δεν εχω κανει ποτε τιποτα με καμια. Ουτε ξερω να τις πλησιασω, εχω κοινωνικο αγχος, ποτε δεν με πλησιασε καμια (εξαιρεση βλεπε ποστ) 
Τις τελευταιες μερες με εχει παρει τοσο απο κατω που συνεχως μου περνανε σκεψεις να βαλω τελος στη ζωη μου (οχι οτι θα το κανω, απλα μου περνανε γιατι δεν μου εχει μεινει τιποτα αλλο θετικο να σκεφτω). Αν θελεις δες το ποστ μου εδω : 
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...80%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## arntaben

Stefamw διαωασα το ποστ σου και ομολω πως ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον ( δεν το λεω ειρωνικα ) ενας λογος που γραφτικα σε αυτο το φορουν ειναι να βοηθηθω αλλα και να βοηθησω οσο μπορω θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω λοιπον γιατι δεν ξαναεπικοινονισες με την συγκεκριμενη κοπελα δεν σ αρσε οτι σ ειπε απο το δευτερο ραντευου για φιλι? Παρολο που συναντιθηκατε μετα αλλαξες γνωμη για εκεινη? Πως πηρεςτην αποφαση να βρεθητε δεν φοβοσουν? Ελπιζω να μην σε ζαλισα με τις ερωτησεις μου και φυσικα εχεις το δικαίωμα αν σ φαινονται προσβλητικες η πολυ προσωπικες να μη μου απαντησεις

----------


## stefamw

> Stefamw διαωασα το ποστ σου και ομολω πως ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον ( δεν το λεω ειρωνικα ) ενας λογος που γραφτικα σε αυτο το φορουν ειναι να βοηθηθω αλλα και να βοηθησω οσο μπορω θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω λοιπον γιατι δεν ξαναεπικοινονισες με την συγκεκριμενη κοπελα δεν σ αρσε οτι σ ειπε απο το δευτερο ραντευου για φιλι? Παρολο που συναντιθηκατε μετα αλλαξες γνωμη για εκεινη? Πως πηρεςτην αποφαση να βρεθητε δεν φοβοσουν? Ελπιζω να μην σε ζαλισα με τις ερωτησεις μου και φυσικα εχεις το δικαίωμα αν σ φαινονται προσβλητικες η πολυ προσωπικες να μη μου απαντησεις


Θα σου πω εξ αρχης τι ειχα στο μυαλο μου να κανω...ο μονος λογος που βγηκα μαζι της ειναι επειδη η παρεα μου τη γνωριζει, και επειδη ξερουν οτι δεν παιζεται τιποτα με καμια ηταν απλα για να τους φυγουν οι υποψιες οτι μπορει να ειμαι gay. Δυστυχως στην πορεια ομως επειδη η κοπελα ηταν απλα αγγελος κ μου αρεσε (για την ακριβεια επαθα την πλακα μου που μου εστειλε μια τετοια και απο κοντα της αρεσα και περισσοτερο) χαλαστηκα γιατι λογω κοινωνικης φοβιας δεν μπορω καλα καλα να κατσω ηρεμα με την παρεα μου, ποσο μαλλον να βγω με κοπελα. Χωρις ηρεμιστικα= κριση πανικου. Και ετσι αποτομα ξεκοψα μαζι της, κριμα για μενα, και κριμα γιαυτην να ειναι με καποιον σαν εμενα.

--Edit : Βασικα το κυριο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν εχω φιληθει ποτε με καμια, δεν εχω παει ποτε με καμια, ενα λαθος στο φιλι και να γινω ρεζιλι, εφυγα για αλλο κρατος, θα το μαθει η παρεα μου και δεν θα εχω μουτρα να τους ξαναδω απο το ρεζιλικι. Και αλλη παρεα δεν μπορω να βρω εχοντας κοινωνικη φοβια.
Τελευταια μου ελπιδα τα site γνωριμιων, εαν ειναι να γνωρισω καποια, δεν θα πρεπει να εχει καμια σχεση με την παρεα μου. Οτι γκαφα γινει, δεν θα το μαθουν ποτε. Και μη μου πειτε πως για ολα υπαρχει μια πρωτη φορα, οταν χρειαζεσαι ζαναξ και αλλα βαρια μυοχαλαρωτικα για να γλυτωσεις απο τρεμουλο και απο τρομακτικες δυσκαμψιες απο το αγχος, το φιλι γινεται βασανιστικη υποθεση.

----------


## arntaben

Αν την.θες πισω σου προτεινω να της στειλεις μνμ εξηγωντας την.κατασταση σου ισως μπορεσει να σε προσεγγισει αλλιως ( ειχα σχεση με ατομο που παθαινε κρισεις πανικου και στην αρχη που δεν το γνωριζα απλα τον προσεγγισα λαθος μολις μου εξηγησε ολα λυθηκαν )

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο το εχω παρατηρισει πολες φορες οτι υπαρχει κοσμος που κανει πραγματα μονο κ μονο για να αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι gay κ πραγματικα δε μπορω να τους καταλαβω γιατι το κανουν αυτο τοσο πολυ τους ενδιαφερει τι θα πει ο κοσμος κ αν τους κακοχαρακτηρισει κ τι θα παθουν? το πολυ πολυ να ανακαλυψουν πιοι ειναι πραγματικα διπλα τους.

----------


## stefamw

> αυτο το εχω παρατηρισει πολες φορες οτι υπαρχει κοσμος που κανει πραγματα μονο κ μονο για να αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι gay κ πραγματικα δε μπορω να τους καταλαβω γιατι το κανουν αυτο τοσο πολυ τους ενδιαφερει τι θα πει ο κοσμος κ αν τους κακοχαρακτηρισει κ τι θα παθουν? το πολυ πολυ να ανακαλυψουν πιοι ειναι πραγματικα διπλα τους.


Κοιτα δεν με ενδιαφερει να αποδειξει κατι, απλα μου το ριχνουν συχνα γιατι δεν ψαχνεσαι γιατι δεν κανεις κατι gay εισαι ? Σε μορφη αστειου, δεν ξερουν ομως οτι αυτο με ενοχλει και τοσα χρονια δεν αναρωτηθηκαν γτ ποτε δεν προσπαθησα να κανω κατι με καποια. Ειναι φιλοι μου, μα ειναι συναμα και τελειως αγνωστοι.

----------


## arntaben

Τα κλειστα ατομα δεν κανουν φιλους κανουν γνωστους .ακομα και ο εαυτος τους μερικες φορες μπορει να γινει εχθρος εγω ειμαι κλειστο ατομο και το ξερω ολα τα κλειστα ατομα το ξερουν ( και λεγοντας κλειστο δεν ενοω αντικοινωνικη συμπεριφορα)

----------


## stefamw

> Αν την.θες πισω σου προτεινω να της στειλεις μνμ εξηγωντας την.κατασταση σου ισως μπορεσει να σε προσεγγισει αλλιως ( ειχα σχεση με ατομο που παθαινε κρισεις πανικου και στην αρχη που δεν το γνωριζα απλα τον προσεγγισα λαθος μολις μου εξηγησε ολα λυθηκαν )


Φυσικα και θα το κανα αμα ηταν απλα μια αγνωστη που γνωρισα καπου και ηταν 22+. Το χω κανει αλλωστε στο παρελθον σε chat οπου ηταν να εβγαινα με καποια αλλα λογω αποστασης δεν τραβηξε ποτε το θεμα.
Οχι σε 17αρα που ειναι γνωστη απο την παρεα μου. Κανεις δεν μου εγγυειται οτι δεν θα το πει σε καποιον. Και ξερετε ποσο προκατειλημενος ειναι ο κοσμος με τα ψυχικα θεματα.

----------


## arntaben

Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα εγω απλα προτεινω ;-)

----------


## Μαρούλι

> ενα ακομα προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν η αλλη μου μιλαει στο φιλικο ή της αρσω πραγματικα... πως το καταλαβαινω αυτο????


Αν απαντάει στα μηνύματά σου ΠΑΝΤΑ, είναι θετικό. 
Επίσης είναι σημαντικό αν σου απαντάει μονολεκτικά και ξερά, ή αν οι απαντήσεις της είναι πιο "ψαγμένες" για να σε εντυπωσιάσει. 

Όταν της στέλνεις σήμερα και σου απαντάει αύριο, μάλλον δεν είσαι προτεραιότητά της...

Όταν μιλάτε και κόβει τη συζήτηση γιατί "ξαφνικά προέκυψε κάτι σημαντικό" "έχει να πάει κάπου" "έχει να κάνει κάτι", μάλλον σε αποφεύγει ευγενικά.

Όταν της λες "να πιούμε έναν καφέ κάποια στιγμή" και σου απαντά αόριστα "ναι, κάααποια στιγμή", ενώ αν ενδιαφερόταν θα έλεγε "ναι, πότε μπορείς να το κανονίσουμε;"

Αν τη βλέπεις αναποφάσιστη, παίξ'το δύσκολος. Αν αφήνει ένα μήνυμα ή μια κλήση σου αναπάντητη δώστης ΜΟΝΟ μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία και αν συνεχίσει, στείλ'την.

Γενικά, να ξέρεις ότι αν μια γυναίκα σε απορρίψει μια φορά, δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζεις. Δε θα αλλάξει γνώμη. Εκτός κι αν έχει περάσει μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα 1-2 χρόνια ας πουμε, και το εξετάσετε από νέα βάση.

----------


## kostas19917

> Αν απαντάει στα μηνύματά σου ΠΑΝΤΑ, είναι θετικό. 
> Επίσης είναι σημαντικό αν σου απαντάει μονολεκτικά και ξερά, ή αν οι απαντήσεις της είναι πιο "ψαγμένες" για να σε εντυπωσιάσει. 
> 
> Όταν της στέλνεις σήμερα και σου απαντάει αύριο, μάλλον δεν είσαι προτεραιότητά της...
> 
> Όταν μιλάτε και κόβει τη συζήτηση γιατί "ξαφνικά προέκυψε κάτι σημαντικό" "έχει να πάει κάπου" "έχει να κάνει κάτι", μάλλον σε αποφεύγει ευγενικά.
> 
> Όταν της λες "να πιούμε έναν καφέ κάποια στιγμή" και σου απαντά αόριστα "ναι, κάααποια στιγμή", ενώ αν ενδιαφερόταν θα έλεγε "ναι, πότε μπορείς να το κανονίσουμε;"
> 
> ...


πωωωω γιατι να ειναι τοσο δυσκολο. εμενα αν μου αρεσει μια και δειξει ενδιαφερον θα της δειξω το ενδιαφερον μου. γιατι τοση μυστικοπαθεια δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω....

----------


## Μαρούλι

Παίζουν πολλά.

1) Κάποιες σου δίνουν θετικά σημάδια χωρίς να σε θέλουν, επειδή τους κολακεύει το ενδιαφέρον σου και τους ανεβάζει την αυτοπεποίθηση.
2) Κάποιες αντιμετωπίζουν τα φλερτ με ψυχρότητα γιατί έχουν απογοητευτεί και δεν πιστεύουν στον έρωτα.
3) Κάποιες θέλουν κυνήγι, γιατί είναι αναποφάσιστες, ανασφαλείς ή άπειρες. Εκεί πρέπει να το σπρώξεις εσύ το πράγμα.
4) Κάποιες ενδιαφέρονται για σένα αλλά δεν το ξέρουν (!). Πρέπει να τους δώσεις επιπλέον δόλωμα για να τσιμπήσουν.

Ανεξαρτήτως φύλου.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω ενα πραγμα δεν καταλαβαινω, μπαινω εδω 5-6 μερες και βλέπω συνεχεια νεα κοριτσια και νεα αγορια που εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα...θέλουν να κανουν σχεση και δεν μπορουν.. και ηλικιακα ταιριαζουν...γιατι δεν κανουν κατι μεταξυ τους??

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Κώστα μπορώ να σε καταλάβω απόλυτα πως περνάς.Ειμαι αρκετά μεγαλύτερος σου και αντιμετωπίζω ίδιο θέμα με το δικό σου.Πλέον το έχω πάρει εν μέρει απόφαση ότι σε αυτή τη ζωή δεν κάνουν όλοι για όλα..Το κυριότερο όμως είναι να συνεχίσεις να προσπαθείς.Για τα site που αναφέρθηκαν να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου.Βadoo-->καμμιά επιτυχία
sxeseis.gr--> είχα πληρώσει συνδρομή για 1 μήνα για να μπορώ να στέλνω μηνύματα και ειχα 2 "εύκολα" κινητά στο πρώτο πεντάλεπτο με απλές ερωτήσεις του τύπου "εχεις δουλειά;,έχεις αμάξι;,μένεις μόνος σου;" απαντώντας θετικά και αληθινά, μου έδωσαν και οι 2 το κινητό τους.Ανεξάρτητα που εγώ δεν κατάφερα να το εκμεταλευτώ στη συνέχεια..Το θέμα είναι ότι η αρχή ήταν ευκολάκι..Δε ξέρω και σε ποια πόλη είσαι.Προσωπικά είμαι 500χλμ μακριά απο Αθήνα και σε άλλη σελίδα (που δεν είναι ακριβώς σελίδα γνωριμιών και δε θα ήθελα να την αναφέρω δημόσια) έβαλα την πιο χαζή ever αγγελία και μου έστειλαν 7...Απο αυτές οι 5 δε ξαναέστειλαν μόλις άκουσαν πόλη γιατί ήταν απο Αθήνα,η 1 μόλις έμαθε ότι είμαι άπειρος δεν ξαναεπικοινώνησε και με την τελευταία (πάλι απο Αθήνα δυστυχώς) μιλούσαμε επί ένα 2μηνο και μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε και απο κοντά χωρίς εγώ να κάνω κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.Απλά ήμουν ο εαυτός μου.Αλλωστε μόνο αυτό ξέρω να είμαι. Στη τελική έφαγα άλλη μια απογοήτευση μου έδωσε όμως μια μικρή ελπίδα όσο πατάει το 1 πόδι ενός νεογέννητου μερμηγκιού :p ότι κάπου εκεί έξω στον πλανήτη γη μπορεί να βρίσκεται το άλλο μου μισό..Οπότε αν είσαι Αθήνα ή κάποια άλλη μεγάλη πόλη μιας και το face to face δεν το έχεις,κάνε περισσότερες προσπάθειες μέσω διαδικτύου και ίσως βρεις κάτι.
Το σίγουρο αν σταματήσεις να προσπαθείς,έχεις ήδη χάσει..Και αν είσαι έτσι ψυχολογικά στα 24 σου,όταν περάσεις τα 30+ και δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ως προς αυτό,θα φρικάρεις εντελώς.Αν θες πραγματικά να λύσεις αυτό σου το θέμα,θα κινήσεις γη και ουρανό για να το λύσεις.Καλύτερα να μετανιώνεις για όσα έκανες παρά για όσα δεν έκανες.Περισσότερο θα σε στοιχειώνουν αυτά που δεν έκανες...Αυτό βλέπω προσωπικά στη δική μου ζωή.

----------


## elis

ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΟΠΔΙ ΝΕΟΓΕΝΗΤΟΥ ΜΥΡΜΗΓΚΙΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κώστα μπορώ να σε καταλάβω απόλυτα πως περνάς.Ειμαι αρκετά μεγαλύτερος σου και αντιμετωπίζω ίδιο θέμα με το δικό σου.Πλέον το έχω πάρει εν μέρει απόφαση ότι σε αυτή τη ζωή δεν κάνουν όλοι για όλα..Το κυριότερο όμως είναι να συνεχίσεις να προσπαθείς.Για τα site που αναφέρθηκαν να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου.Βadoo-->καμμιά επιτυχία
> sxeseis.gr--> είχα πληρώσει συνδρομή για 1 μήνα για να μπορώ να στέλνω μηνύματα και ειχα 2 "εύκολα" κινητά στο πρώτο πεντάλεπτο με απλές ερωτήσεις του τύπου "εχεις δουλειά;,έχεις αμάξι;,μένεις μόνος σου;" απαντώντας θετικά και αληθινά, μου έδωσαν και οι 2 το κινητό τους.Ανεξάρτητα που εγώ δεν κατάφερα να το εκμεταλευτώ στη συνέχεια..Το θέμα είναι ότι η αρχή ήταν ευκολάκι..Δε ξέρω και σε ποια πόλη είσαι.Προσωπικά είμαι 500χλμ μακριά απο Αθήνα και σε άλλη σελίδα (που δεν είναι ακριβώς σελίδα γνωριμιών και δε θα ήθελα να την αναφέρω δημόσια) έβαλα την πιο χαζή ever αγγελία και μου έστειλαν 7...Απο αυτές οι 5 δε ξαναέστειλαν μόλις άκουσαν πόλη γιατί ήταν απο Αθήνα,η 1 μόλις έμαθε ότι είμαι άπειρος δεν ξαναεπικοινώνησε και με την τελευταία (πάλι απο Αθήνα δυστυχώς) μιλούσαμε επί ένα 2μηνο και μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε και απο κοντά χωρίς εγώ να κάνω κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.Απλά ήμουν ο εαυτός μου.Αλλωστε μόνο αυτό ξέρω να είμαι. Στη τελική έφαγα άλλη μια απογοήτευση μου έδωσε όμως μια μικρή ελπίδα όσο πατάει το 1 πόδι ενός νεογέννητου μερμηγκιού :p ότι κάπου εκεί έξω στον πλανήτη γη μπορεί να βρίσκεται το άλλο μου μισό..Οπότε αν είσαι Αθήνα ή κάποια άλλη μεγάλη πόλη μιας και το face to face δεν το έχεις,κάνε περισσότερες προσπάθειες μέσω διαδικτύου και ίσως βρεις κάτι.
> Το σίγουρο αν σταματήσεις να προσπαθείς,έχεις ήδη χάσει..Και αν είσαι έτσι ψυχολογικά στα 24 σου,όταν περάσεις τα 30+ και δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ως προς αυτό,θα φρικάρεις εντελώς.Αν θες πραγματικά να λύσεις αυτό σου το θέμα,θα κινήσεις γη και ουρανό για να το λύσεις.Καλύτερα να μετανιώνεις για όσα έκανες παρά για όσα δεν έκανες.Περισσότερο θα σε στοιχειώνουν αυτά που δεν έκανες...Αυτό βλέπω προσωπικά στη δική μου ζωή.


καλησπέρα kozchr 
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις αυτο που σου αξιζει... και να πεις "τελικα αξιζε η αναμονη"... συνεχισε με το ιδιο θαρρος! μεσα σε τοση θλίψη οταν βλέπω αγωνιστες πάντα νιωθω καλυτερα

----------


## kostas19917

γεια σας . χθες εδωσα το τηλεφωνο μου σε μια κοπελα που μου αρεσει (επειτα απο συμβουλη μιας καλης φιλης) και περιμενω στο ακουστικο μου που λενε . μεχρι ποτε πιστευετε οτι αν ειναι θα με παρει?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μην αναμενεις τιποτα αμα θελει θα σε βρει.

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Καλύτερα θα ήταν να σου δώσει εκείνη το τηλέφωνό της και να πάρεις εσύ αλλά ακόμη και έτσι σου εύχομαι να σου τηλεφωνήσει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σε συμφωνω καλυτερα να δινεις τη πρωτη κινηση στον αλλο για να δεις αν ενδιαφερεται

----------


## Guest17012017

εγω παντως στα 24 δεν θα κλαιγομαι στα φορουμ αγνωστων, ισα ισα θα ειμαι ευτυχισμενος χωρις επιπλεον πονοκεφαλους και αχρηστες σκοτουρες στην ζωη μου:p

----------


## roko

τι ψαρια ψαρευες kostas19917 ?

----------


## arntaben

Ελπιζω να ψαρευει πολλα και καλα ψαρια;)

----------


## young wolf

Κωστα σε καταλαβαινω ,ειναι ενα θεμα το να εισαι ντροπαλος . Δυσκολα αλλάζεις . Αλλα τουλαχιστον απο αυτο που εχω συμπερανει και εγω απο τον εαυτο μου ειναι πως θα υπάρχουν καποιες εποχες που θα εισαι πιο θαραλέος , απλως κοιτα να εκμεταλευτεις αυτα τα ψυχικα boost που θα σου φερει ο χρονος . Πάνω απο ολα ομως να μην σε απασχολει αυτο το θεμα , μην το βλεπεις σαν προβλημα γιατι τοτε θα ψαχνεις λυση που δε θα μπορεις να βρεις . Και οσο για το 1,68 μη σε νοιαζει καθολου . Εγω απο 2 φιλους μου που βλεπω και ειναι σχετικα κοντο,ι μετρανε πολυ στις γυναικες γιατι ειναι κουλ ανθρωποι . Να εισαι και εσυ κουλ και χαλαρος και οτι ειναι να ερθει θα ερθει απο μονο του. Τοτε θα φυγουν και οι ντροπες σου και θα κηνυγίσεις μεχρι τεελους γιατι θα το θες πολυ . Το εχεις σκεφτει οτι και εσυ ο ιδιος μπορει να μην εχεις βρει κατι που να σε εχει συγκινησει αρκετα για να το προσπαθησεις; Δε μπορουμε μονο και μονο επειδη μας αρεσει φυσιογνωμικα μια κοπελα να χωνομαστε .
Καλη συνεχεια φιλε μου και να εισαι κεφατος.

----------


## kostas19917

> τι ψαρια ψαρευες kostas19917 ?


AΥΤΑ:
τατουαζ μεγαλα σε πλατη ,ωμους , στηθος κ.α.
πιρσινγκ στη γλωσσα στο αυτη στη μυτη, στον αφαλα και γενικα τρυπημενες
σκισμενα τζιν, χυμα σαν συμπεριφορα και πολυ δυναμικες.
δεν μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες σκυλια που ακολουθουν τον αντρα. θελω αν κατι δεν της αρεσει να εχει τα κοτσια να μου το πει και μακρυια οι χαδιαρες και οι ζουζουνιαρες...

----------


## elis

ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΨΑΡΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΩΚΕΑΝΟ
ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΛΙΜΝΟΥΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΓΤ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΝΗΓΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΨΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΔΕΚΑ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΕΙΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ

----------


## kostas19917

> ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΨΑΡΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΩΚΕΑΝΟ
> ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΛΙΜΝΟΥΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> ΓΤ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΝΗΓΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΨΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΔΕΚΑ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΕΙΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ


αυτες δεν προκειται να με προσβαλουν ποτε .... οι αλλες κρυβονται πισω απο την "τελειοτητα" της εμφανισης τους πχ τακουνια , μεικ απ, κτλ

----------


## elis

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΔΕ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΦΑΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΔΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΕΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΟΦΑΡΙΑ
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΟΠ ΨΑΡΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## roko

γιατί όλοι το παίρνετε μεταφορικά ? για αληθηνά ψάρια που ζούνε μέσα στο νερό μιλάω.... το παιδί είπε ότι παλιά πήγαινε για ψάρεμα και τώρα το έκοψε για να κυνηγήσει κοπέλες!!! και σε εμένα μαρέσει το ψάρεμα για αυτό σε ρώτησα... αλλά μόνο σε λίμνες και ποτάμια!!!

Φίλε Κώστα είσαι πολύ μπερδεμένος , δεν τα διάβασα τελείως όλα τα μυνήματα αλλά απο ότι βλέπω πρέπει να στο φιλοσοφίσει λίγο κάποιος το θέμα... ( συνχωρέστε με για την ορθογραφία είμαι άτομο των θετικών επιστημών) 

Αναρωτήθηκες γιατί θέλεις κοπέλες ( τσαμπουκαλούδες κατα κάποιο τρόπο) όπως λές με τατουάζ κτλ κτλ κτλ ? τι είναι πραγματικά ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας που σε τραβάει σε τέτοια άτομα ?

λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε σε τραβάνε αυτά τα άτομα ενώ είσαι κάπως χαμηλών τόνων γιατί σκεύτεσε ότι ίσως να έχει σασπένς ή ότι γενικά με μια νορμάλ κοπέλα θα είσαι βαρετά ενώ με αυτές θα είσαι καλά και ότι θα σου δείχνουνε περισότερο απο τις απλές κοπελες ότι σε θέλουνε η απλά εχουνε τον χαρακτήρα που πάντα ήθελες να έχεις αλλά δεν μπορείς οπότε κατα κάποιο τρόπο μέσα στο μυαλό σου σκεύτεσε ότι αν ρίξεις μια τέτοια κοπέλα θα είναι σαν να είσαι και εσύ <<μάγκας>>... δίκιο δεν έχω σε αυτά ? ότι δεν καταλαβένεις και θέλεις παραπάνω ανάλυση να με ρωτήσεις!

έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ γιατί νιώθεις τόσα πολλά συνεσθήματα για τις κοπέλες που σου αρέσουνε και γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικό για εσένα? τι είπαμε ότι σπουδάζεις ?

----------


## kostas19917

> γιατί όλοι το παίρνετε μεταφορικά ? για αληθηνά ψάρια που ζούνε μέσα στο νερό μιλάω.... το παιδί είπε ότι παλιά πήγαινε για ψάρεμα και τώρα το έκοψε για να κυνηγήσει κοπέλες!!! και σε εμένα μαρέσει το ψάρεμα για αυτό σε ρώτησα... αλλά μόνο σε λίμνες και ποτάμια!!!
> 
> Φίλε Κώστα είσαι πολύ μπερδεμένος , δεν τα διάβασα τελείως όλα τα μυνήματα αλλά απο ότι βλέπω πρέπει να στο φιλοσοφίσει λίγο κάποιος το θέμα... ( συνχωρέστε με για την ορθογραφία είμαι άτομο των θετικών επιστημών) 
> 
> Αναρωτήθηκες γιατί θέλεις κοπέλες ( τσαμπουκαλούδες κατα κάποιο τρόπο) όπως λές με τατουάζ κτλ κτλ κτλ ? τι είναι πραγματικά ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας που σε τραβάει σε τέτοια άτομα ?
> 
> λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε σε τραβάνε αυτά τα άτομα ενώ είσαι κάπως χαμηλών τόνων γιατί σκεύτεσε ότι ίσως να έχει σασπένς ή ότι γενικά με μια νορμάλ κοπέλα θα είσαι βαρετά ενώ με αυτές θα είσαι καλά και ότι θα σου δείχνουνε περισότερο απο τις απλές κοπελες ότι σε θέλουνε η απλά εχουνε τον χαρακτήρα που πάντα ήθελες να έχεις αλλά δεν μπορείς οπότε κατα κάποιο τρόπο μέσα στο μυαλό σου σκεύτεσε ότι αν ρίξεις μια τέτοια κοπέλα θα είναι σαν να είσαι και εσύ <<μάγκας>>... δίκιο δεν έχω σε αυτά ? ότι δεν καταλαβένεις και θέλεις παραπάνω ανάλυση να με ρωτήσεις!
> 
> έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ γιατί νιώθεις τόσα πολλά συνεσθήματα για τις κοπέλες που σου αρέσουνε και γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικό για εσένα? τι είπαμε ότι σπουδάζεις ?


ΕΠΕΣΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ... μου αρεσουν γιατι με συμπληρωνουν ως ατομο και κανουν οτι δεν μπορω ή εν με αφησαν να κανω..... ειμαι υπερβολικα συναισθηματικος νομιζω και το εχω πληρωσει ακριβα. σπουδασα κοιν. διοικηση και κανω μεταπτυχιακο τωρα .

edit: ψαρευω σε θαλασσα κυριως κεφαλοπουλα, τσιπουρες , σπαρους, κτλ... με καλαμι coast fishing ή με βαρκα στα ανοιχτα εσυ που ψαρευεις και τι???

----------


## roko

Κώστα η άποψη μου είναι οτι μια τετοια γυναικα που ψαχνεις μπορει να σε καταστρεψει... εχω την αισθηση οτι σε ολες τις κοπελες που ηθελες σκευτοσουνα οτι αν γινει σχεση θα εισαστε μαζι και θα παντρευτειτε , τα λεω σωστα ?

πεστροφες τουρνες γουλιανους και πρικια μου αρεσει να ψαρευω αλλά περισότερο απο όλα τούρνες , ξέρεις το ψάρεμα όπως και το να κυνηγάς κοπέλες έχουνε πολλές ομοιότητες όπως για παράδειγμα το ντίσιμο πέζει ρόλο και πρέπει να παρατηρείς τριγύρω σου για τα στοιχεία που θα σου δώσει η άλλη ώστε να καταλάβεις αν σου ταιριάζει και τι τύποι άντρες αρέσουνε σε αυτο το στύλ γυναίκας... επίσης να ξέρεις όταν σταματάς το ψάρεμα αυτόματα σε πιάνει να κυνηγάς κοπέλες!!! σκέψου το οτι ενω κυνηγας τροπεα ψαρια μετα οταν σταματας η γυναικα γινεται το τροπεο (με την καλη ενοια)!!!!

----------


## kostas19917

> Κώστα η άποψη μου είναι οτι μια τετοια γυναικα που ψαχνεις μπορει να σε καταστρεψει... εχω την αισθηση οτι σε ολες τις κοπελες που ηθελες σκευτοσουνα οτι αν γινει σχεση θα εισαστε μαζι και θα παντρευτειτε , τα λεω σωστα ?
> 
> πεστροφες τουρνες γουλιανους και πρικια μου αρεσει να ψαρευω αλλά περισότερο απο όλα τούρνες , ξέρεις το ψάρεμα όπως και το να κυνηγάς κοπέλες έχουνε πολλές ομοιότητες όπως για παράδειγμα το ντίσιμο πέζει ρόλο και πρέπει να παρατηρείς τριγύρω σου για τα στοιχεία που θα σου δώσει η άλλη ώστε να καταλάβεις αν σου ταιριάζει και τι τύποι άντρες αρέσουνε σε αυτο το στύλ γυναίκας... επίσης να ξέρεις όταν σταματάς το ψάρεμα αυτόματα σε πιάνει να κυνηγάς κοπέλες!!! σκέψου το οτι ενω κυνηγας τροπεα ψαρια μετα οταν σταματας η γυναικα γινεται το τροπεο (με την καλη ενοια)!!!!


οχι δεν σκεφτομουν το γαμο απλα ποτε δεν παω με τη λογικη να κανω σεξ με αυτην και μετα να εξαφανιστω. δυσκολα θα μου αρεσει μια κοπελα και θα ενδιαφερθω γι αυτην . απλα θελω να ειμαστε μαζι, να ενδιαφερεται για μενα , να μιλαμε . γενικα μια ΣΧΕΣΗ ολοκληρωμενη. δεν ειμαι τυπος του one night stand

ΥΓ αυτο που μου λειπει περισσοτερο ειναι να ειμαι μαζι με μια κοπελα και οχι το σεξ με την στενη εννοια απλα μια ολοκληρωμενη επαφη που περιλαμβανει και αυτο. ειχα περασει πριν κανα 2 χρονια εξω απο 1 οικο ανοχης αλλα δεν μου ερχοταν να μπω μεσα, ειχα παει απο περιεργεια να δοκιμασω τον τροπο επι πληρωμη αλλα ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΙΝΕ. αυτα

----------


## arntaben

Η ψαρογυνναικο συζητηση ειναι ολα τα λεφτα ...σας προσκυναω παιδια!!!

----------


## roko

κώστα το στυλάκι των γυναικών που μου περιγράφεις ειναι ότι συνήθως δεν είναι καλές κοπέλες και θα δείς ότι στο τέλος αυτές δεν θα τις νοιάζει για εσένα και εσύ θα είσαι κάπως κολημένος μαζί τους , αν θέλεις στιλε μου το τηλέφωνο σου να μιλήσουμε , δεν μπορώ να τα γράψω εδώ όλα αυτά που σκεύτομαι γιατί είναι πάρα πολλά και για να πώ την αλήθεια βαριέμε!!!

----------


## kostas19917

> κώστα το στυλάκι των γυναικών που μου περιγράφεις ειναι ότι συνήθως δεν είναι καλές κοπέλες και θα δείς ότι στο τέλος αυτές δεν θα τις νοιάζει για εσένα και εσύ θα είσαι κάπως κολημένος μαζί τους , αν θέλεις στιλε μου το τηλέφωνο σου να μιλήσουμε , δεν μπορώ να τα γράψω εδώ όλα αυτά που σκεύτομαι γιατί είναι πάρα πολλά και για να πώ την αλήθεια βαριέμε!!!


θα πω την arntaben να σου στειλει το μειλ μου γιατι δεν μπορω να σου στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα.

----------


## ioannis2

kostas19917, μήπως βλέπεις το θέμα κοπέλα κι από πλευράς εξωτερικής εμφανισης? Δηλαδή, συνήθως αυτές οι πιο ανοικτού χαρακτήρα, του τατουάζ, των κλαμπ και των καφε κλπ που γουσταρεις ειναι πιο εμφανίσιμες σε σχέση με καποιες χαμηλών τόνων, ήσυχες που μαλλον απωθουν εμφανισιακα.
Δηαλδή αν ειχες μπροστα σου μια πολύ ωραία, όμως χαμηλών τόνων, ήσυχη κοπέλα θα την προσπερνούσες και θα προτιμούσες τη συγκριτικά εμφανισιακά κατωτερη της που έχει όλα τα εξτριμ για τα οποια μιλησες? Λέω, μήπως αυτο που τελικα επιζητας, ως καταξίωση, είναι η ωραία, κι εσύ ταυτιζεις την ωραια με την στιλάτη, δυναμική, την ιδίατερα εξωστρεφή κλπ συναφη που περιγραφεις?

Επίσης, πολλες φορες τα αντιθετα, μας ελκύουν, ιδίως όταν τα αντίθετα έχουν κάποια χαρακτηριστικα τα οποια ζηλεύουμε, τα οποία θα θελαμε να ειχαμε, κυρίως όταν η ελλειψη τους σε μας, μας κάνει να μην νιωθουμε ευχαριστημενοι με εμας. 

Ωστόσο, ειναι και θεμα επικοινωνίας. Δυο κλειστοι χαρακτηρες απλα θα καθονται και θα κοιτουν ο ενας τον αλλο, κανεις δεν θα παιρνει πρωτοβουλίες και τελικα θα χωρισουν ή θα αργίσουν πολύ να ξανοιχθούν ο ένας στον άλλο. Όμως όταν ο ενας ειναι ανοικτος, ασχετως αν ειναι η γυναικα, ξεκλειδώνει τρόπον τινα τον αλλο, κανει δλδ τα πρωτα βηματα κι ο αλλος (ο κλειστός) ξανοιγεται, παίρνει τις πρωτοβουλίες κλπ, ήτοι βρήκε το άτομο που χρειαζόταν για να εκφραστεί, να βιώσει αυτο που νιωθει μεσα του, αυτον που τον κανει να νιωσει ενθουσιασμό.

----------


## kostas19917

εμενα μου αρεσει το ακριβως αντιθετο απο οτι ειμαι εγω. ναι πολλα που ζηλευω και δεν τα εχω κανει τα ψαχνω στην αλλη. μια εμφανισιμη αλλα ησυχη δεν θα μου κεντριζε την προσοχη . προτειμω την εξωστρεφη γυναικα και ας μην ειναι απαραιτητα πολυ εντυπωσιακη. 
πχ μου αρεσει παρα πολυ η ABBY ΑΠΟ ΤΟ NCIS για να δειτε το στυλ περιπου.

----------


## roko

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι κατα βάθος θέλεις να αναπληρώσεις το χαμένο χρόνο και να ζήσεις όλα αυτά που δεν έζησες στην εφηβεία (λέω εφηβεία γιατί τότε είναι που περισότερο βαράνε τρέλα με την καλη ενοια οι κοπελες και γινονται διαφορα στις σχεσεις) οπότε δεν είναι θέμα εμφάνησης!!! 
θές απλά μια κοπέλα που να τα κάνει όλα πουτ..να αν δεν σε δει.... να έρχετε σπίτι σου να βαράει κουδούνια να σου λέει με μάτια κλαμένα κατεύα θέλω να σε δώ μην με χωρίζεις και τέτοια.... 

μα καλά μήπως ζώ μέσα στο μυαλό σου ? :rolleyes:

----------


## kostas19917

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι κατα βάθος θέλεις να αναπληρώσεις το χαμένο χρόνο και να ζήσεις όλα αυτά που δεν έζησες στην εφηβεία (λέω εφηβεία γιατί τότε είναι που περισότερο βαράνε τρέλα με την καλη ενοια οι κοπελες και γινονται διαφορα στις σχεσεις) οπότε δεν είναι θέμα εμφάνησης!!! 
> θές απλά μια κοπέλα που να τα κάνει όλα πουτ..να αν δεν σε δει.... να έρχετε σπίτι σου να βαράει κουδούνια να σου λέει με μάτια κλαμένα κατεύα θέλω να σε δώ μην με χωρίζεις και τέτοια.... 
> 
> μα καλά μήπως ζώ μέσα στο μυαλό σου ? :rolleyes:


πραγματι εχασα τα φοιτητικα μου χρονια επειδη ντρεπομουν να μιλησω γενικα και δεν ειχα καμια παρεα και θελω να κανω οσα δεν εκανα αλλα νομιζω αλλο 18-19 και αλλο 24 δυστυχως. ναι ολα οσα μου λες γουσταρω να μου τα κανει μια κοπελα και οχι ζουζουνιες και αλλες μ..κιες.

πιστευω πως εχεις το μειλ μου και θα τα λεμε και εκει

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> πραγματι εχασα τα φοιτητικα μου χρονια επειδη ντρεπομουν να μιλησω γενικα και δεν ειχα καμια παρεα και θελω να κανω οσα δεν εκανα αλλα νομιζω αλλο 18-19 και αλλο 24 δυστυχως. ναι ολα οσα μου λες γουσταρω να μου τα κανει μια κοπελα και οχι ζουζουνιες και αλλες μ..κιες.
> 
> πιστευω πως εχεις το μειλ μου και θα τα λεμε και εκει


Δυστυχως Κώστα αυτο που λεει ο roko ισχύει και για τους δυο μας.

Οπως και εσυ, έτσι και εγω έχασα τα φοιτητικα μου χρόνια (βασικα σπατάλησα ολα τα χρονια μεταξυ 12-25 χρονών) και ανθρωποι σαν και εμας, στη προσπαθεια μας να καλυψουμε το παρελθον, και ολες τις εμπειριες και τα συναισθηματα και τις δραστηριοτητες που δε κάναμε, θέτουμε ψηλά το πήχη και μετά μπορει να απογοητευτούμε άσχημα....

----------


## ioannis2

> Δυστυχως Κώστα αυτο που λεει ο roko ισχύει και για τους δυο μας.
> 
> Οπως και εσυ, έτσι και εγω έχασα τα φοιτητικα μου χρόνια (βασικα σπατάλησα ολα τα χρονια μεταξυ 12-25 χρονών) και ανθρωποι σαν και εμας, στη προσπαθεια μας να καλυψουμε το παρελθον, και ολες τις εμπειριες και τα συναισθηματα και τις δραστηριοτητες που δε κάναμε, θέτουμε ψηλά το πήχη και μετά μπορει να απογοητευτούμε άσχημα....


Αυτό είναι σωστό. Δεν είχαμε μια ομαλή πορεία ώστε να γνωρίσουμε τις πραγματικές μας δυνατότητες. Κι όταν ειπαμε θα παλέψουμε για να ξεπερασουμε το παρελθόν λειτουργησε έντονα ο εγωισμός αλλά και η υπερεκτίμηση ικανοτήτων τις οποίες δεν ειχαμε δοκιμάσει ποτέ στην πράξη, γι αυτο βάλαμε πολύ υψηλά τον πύχη. Όμως, αν παλέψεις γι αυτον τον πύχη, τουλάχιστον θα τον πλησιάσεις. Θα απογοητευτείς τα μάλα αν τον παρατήσεις.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Αυτό είναι σωστό. Δεν είχαμε μια ομαλή πορεία ώστε να γνωρίσουμε τις πραγματικές μας δυνατότητες. Κι όταν ειπαμε θα παλέψουμε για να ξεπερασουμε το παρελθόν λειτουργησε έντονα ο εγωισμός αλλά και η υπερεκτίμηση ικανοτήτων τις οποίες δεν ειχαμε δοκιμάσει ποτέ στην πράξη, γι αυτο βάλαμε πολύ υψηλά τον πύχη. Όμως, αν παλέψεις γι αυτον τον πύχη, τουλάχιστον θα τον πλησιάσεις. Θα απογοητευτείς τα μάλα αν τον παρατήσεις.


Σωστο.
Ανηκεις και εσυ στη κατηγορια των wasted youth?

Και όταν αποτυγχάνουμε αυτο μας στεναχωρεί ακόμα περισσότερο διότι βλέπουμε οτι μεγαλώνουμε και τα περιθώρια στενευουν..

Εγω προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να τα παρατήσω.... η ιστορία του Κώστα είναι σχεδόν Story of my life και ελπίζω να βρει μια κοπέλα.. πάντα πίστευα οτι αν βρουμε κοπέλα τότε ισως η ζωη μας να γινει 300% πιο εύκολη γιατί βρίσκουμε και ένα νόημα ζωης.

----------


## roko

Καλησπέρα σας. Μερικές απλές συμβουλές για να δείτε που βρισκόσαστε , ( αυτο ισχυει για τις περισοτερες γυναικες αλλά όχι και για όλες) όταν είναι μικρές κοιτάζουνε μόνο το όμορφο σώμα στον άντρα μετά γύρω στα 25 και πάνω επειδή αρχίζουνε να έχουνε ένστικτα επιβίωσης κοιτάζουνε ο άντρας να έχει δουλειά να μπορεί να βγάλει λευτά για να μπορεί να θρέψει την κοπέλα και τα παιδιά που θα κάνουνε γιατί σκεύτονται τον γάμο οπότε η εμφάνιση μετράει πολύ λίγο ( πάλι μετράει αλλά λίγο) γιατί τι να το κάνει η κοπέλα ο άλλος να είναι σαν μοντέλο αλλά να μην μπορεί να βγάλει λευτά ? Επίσης αυτές οι κοπέλες που θέλουνε να παντρευτούνε ( γιατί αυτό σκεύτονται ) δεν θέλουνε να είσαι και πάρα πολύ μάγκας, αλλά επειδή θα έχουνε το πάνω χέρι αν τους δωθεί η ευκαιρία θα σε απατήσουνε οι πολύ δυναμικές, για τις κοπέλες που μου λέτε εσείς ( επειδή είναι χωρίς παρεξήγηση ψιλοπαρτάλια ) αν θέλουνε να κάνουνε σχέση θα θέλουνε εναν σαν εσας κάπως χαμηλών τόνων να τον κάνουνε ότι θέλουνε , επίσης να έχετε στο μυαλό σας ότι μία τέτοια κοπέλα θα σας αφήσει πάρα πολύ δύσκολα να φύγετε!!!!! δεν θα σας αφήνει να φύγετε!!!! επίσης να ξέρετε ότι τέτοιες κοπέλες θέλουνε άτομα σαν εσάς μόνο για γάμο δεν θα σας κάτσουνε για ουαν ναιτ σταντ. Επίσης δεν θα σας πώ τι να κάνετε και πώς να ζήσετε την ζωή σας αλλά είναι χάλια συναίσθημα να βγαίνει απο το σπίτι σου και να κοιτάζεις δεξιά αριστερά να μην είναι κανένας και σε μαχαιρώσει και διάφορα άλλα τρελά πράγματα που θα σκεύτετε το μυαλό σας ή να περπατάς και να κοιτάς συνέχεια πίσω ποιός είναι πίσω σου!!!!


κώστα μου έχεις δώσει λάθος εμαιλ

----------


## elis

ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΟΠ ΤΑ 25 ΚΙ ΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΠΛΗΓΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΕΣ
ΣΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΓΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΤΗΡΙΑ
ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΑΝΕ ΓΤ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ Ε ΟΧΙ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΓΤ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΠΕΦΤΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΤΕ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝ ΑΟΠ ΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΚΟΥΚΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΕΚΑΟΧΤΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ ΕΙΚΟΣΙΠΕΝΤΕ ΖΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΑΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΑΜΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΕΛΈΥΘΕΡΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ

----------


## kostas19917

> Καλησπέρα σας. Μερικές απλές συμβουλές για να δείτε που βρισκόσαστε , ( αυτο ισχυει για τις περισοτερες γυναικες αλλά όχι και για όλες) όταν είναι μικρές κοιτάζουνε μόνο το όμορφο σώμα στον άντρα μετά γύρω στα 25 και πάνω επειδή αρχίζουνε να έχουνε ένστικτα επιβίωσης κοιτάζουνε ο άντρας να έχει δουλειά να μπορεί να βγάλει λευτά για να μπορεί να θρέψει την κοπέλα και τα παιδιά που θα κάνουνε γιατί σκεύτονται τον γάμο οπότε η εμφάνιση μετράει πολύ λίγο ( πάλι μετράει αλλά λίγο) γιατί τι να το κάνει η κοπέλα ο άλλος να είναι σαν μοντέλο αλλά να μην μπορεί να βγάλει λευτά ? Επίσης αυτές οι κοπέλες που θέλουνε να παντρευτούνε ( γιατί αυτό σκεύτονται ) δεν θέλουνε να είσαι και πάρα πολύ μάγκας, αλλά επειδή θα έχουνε το πάνω χέρι αν τους δωθεί η ευκαιρία θα σε απατήσουνε οι πολύ δυναμικές, για τις κοπέλες που μου λέτε εσείς ( επειδή είναι χωρίς παρεξήγηση ψιλοπαρτάλια ) αν θέλουνε να κάνουνε σχέση θα θέλουνε εναν σαν εσας κάπως χαμηλών τόνων να τον κάνουνε ότι θέλουνε , επίσης να έχετε στο μυαλό σας ότι μία τέτοια κοπέλα θα σας αφήσει πάρα πολύ δύσκολα να φύγετε!!!!! δεν θα σας αφήνει να φύγετε!!!! επίσης να ξέρετε ότι τέτοιες κοπέλες θέλουνε άτομα σαν εσάς μόνο για γάμο δεν θα σας κάτσουνε για ουαν ναιτ σταντ. Επίσης δεν θα σας πώ τι να κάνετε και πώς να ζήσετε την ζωή σας αλλά είναι χάλια συναίσθημα να βγαίνει απο το σπίτι σου και να κοιτάζεις δεξιά αριστερά να μην είναι κανένας και σε μαχαιρώσει και διάφορα άλλα τρελά πράγματα που θα σκεύτετε το μυαλό σας ή να περπατάς και να κοιτάς συνέχεια πίσω ποιός είναι πίσω σου!!!!
> 
> 
> κώστα μου έχεις δώσει λάθος εμαιλ


[email protected]

----------


## roko

elis έχεις πολύ μεγάλο δίκιο (αν και όλες οι γυναίκες δεν είναι ίδιες όπως και οι άντρες δεν είναι ίδιοι όλοι)

----------


## manosthess

το θεμα ειναι ο καθενας να τα εχει καλα με τον εαυτο του,δεν πα να εισαι 150 κιλα εναμιση μετρο?αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με τον εαυτο σου αυτο φαινεται στο προσωπο σου και στο πως κινεισαι,μπορει να εισαι "σπαλιαρας" και να εχεις κομπλεξ με τον εαυτο σου!απο κει και περα μετα ειναι ο καθενας τι ζηταει,ξερεις πως θες να ειναι το αλλο φυλλο?χαρακτηριστικα,χαρακ τηρας....αμα πηγαινεις απο εδω και απο εκει μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι ζητας!!!

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΑΖΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ
ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΑΖΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ
ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΑΙΝ ΤΗ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ
ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ 
ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ
ΚΙ ΑΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΟΛΕΣ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΑΖΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ

----------


## ioannis2

> Σωστο.
> Ανηκεις και εσυ στη κατηγορια των wasted youth?
> 
> Και όταν αποτυγχάνουμε αυτο μας στεναχωρεί ακόμα περισσότερο διότι βλέπουμε οτι μεγαλώνουμε και τα περιθώρια στενευουν..
> 
> Εγω προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να τα παρατήσω.... η ιστορία του Κώστα είναι σχεδόν Story of my life και ελπίζω να βρει μια κοπέλα.. πάντα πίστευα οτι αν βρουμε κοπέλα τότε ισως η ζωη μας να γινει 300% πιο εύκολη γιατί βρίσκουμε και ένα νόημα ζωης.


Μπορει να γινει και πιο ευκολη μπορει και όχι. Εχω δει ανθρωπους να υποφερουν από τα ψυχολογικά και μετα το γαμο. Απλα οι ψυχολογοι παρουσιάζουν τη σχεση και το γαμο ως μια λύτρωση από τα ψυχολογικά. Δυστυχώς όμως η μνημη δεν διαγραφει επιλεκτικά. Βεβαια όσο πιο καλή ειναι η επιλογή συντροφου αυτο μπορει να υποβοηθησει θεραπευτικά.

----------


## roko

μην απογοητεύεστε θέλει θάρρος και υπομονή και κυνήγι , μια παροιμία δεν λέει το γκάζι θέλει πάτημα και η γκόμενα κυνήγι ? εχεχεχεχε

Τα σκεύτεστε όλα με λάθος οπτική πλευρά πρώτα απο όλα σκευτείτε ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι τρώνε χιλόπιτες επίσης ποιός είναι ο ρόλος του άντρα ? (του σωστού άντρα όχι του λυγούρι) να κυνηγάει με ωρέο τρόπο την κοπέλα που του αρέσει , δεν πειράζει και να φάτε κάποιες χυλόπιτες όπως σε όλα τα πράγματα στην ζωή υπάρχουνε απογοητεύσεις!!!! απλά μην σκύψετε το κεφάλι. Ε και στην τελική απο μόνοι σας θα το καταλάβετε κια θα ανεύει η ψυχολογία σας όταν κυνηγάτε κοπέλες γιατί θα δείτε ότι και εσείς μπορείτε να το κάνετε και ότι δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό ούτε δύσκολο και δεν πειράζει αν φάτε και χυλόπιτα!!!!

----------


## kostas19917

μεσημερι κυριακης και ας πω και παλι οτι δεν εχει αλλαξει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ σε αυτη την κωλοζωη μου και οτι πλεον θα το αφησω το πραγμα και οτι γινει πραγματικα πλεον νομιζω εχω μπει σε βαθια καταθλιψη , η οποια υποβοσκει εδω και χρονια αλλα την καλυπτα στο υποσυνειδητο μου.... τωρα λυπαμαι αλλα με εχει καταλαβει ολοκληρωτικα.....

συγνωμμη για το παραληρημα αλλα ετσι ενιωθα και ηθελα να τα πω

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Φίλε να ξέρεις ότι τίποτε δε γίνεται από μόνο του.Η συμβιβάζεσαι στη μοναξιά σου βρίσκοντας άλλους τρόπους να την καλύψεις κάτι που δε σου συνιστώ ή ρίχνεις τα στάνταρ σου και την "πέφτεις" σε ότι κινείται μεχρι να βρεθει κάποια να σου κάτσει ή προσπαθείς εκεί που θες με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο.Το να κάθεσαι και να κλαις για την κατάστασή σου δε πιστεύω ότι σε βοηθάει,εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποια να σε λυπηθεί και να κάνει "ψυχικό".Στα λέω ίσως ωμά και να σε ενοχλεί ο τρόπος μου αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτές είναι οι μόνες επιλογές σου

----------


## elis

ΤΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΧ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hefl6zKcWok

----------


## roko

πως μπορεί να καλύψει την μοναξιά του με άλλους τρόπους ?

----------


## roko

πρέπει να μάθεις να μην τα παρατάς εκεί κυνήγα μην φοβάσαι τίποτα , έτσι έχει τύχει με κοπέλα να βγώ μετά απο υπερβολικό πρήξημο ε κάπου μετά τις 3-4 εβδομάδες που της έλεγα θέλω να σε δώ και έτσι και αλλιώς κτλ ενώ σταμάτησα να τις μιλάω έτυχε να μου πεί αυτή να βγούμε.... για αυτό σου λέω μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου και πάνω απο όλα μην απογοητεύεσε επίσης να θυμάσαι ότι την ποιό ωραία γυναίκα της ζωής σου μία φορά θα την ρίξεις.... αν καταλαβένεις τι ενοώ...

----------


## kostas1983

> AΥΤΑ:
> τατουαζ μεγαλα σε πλατη ,ωμους , στηθος κ.α.
> πιρσινγκ στη γλωσσα στο αυτη στη μυτη, στον αφαλα και γενικα τρυπημενες
> σκισμενα τζιν, χυμα σαν συμπεριφορα και πολυ δυναμικες.
> δεν μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες σκυλια που ακολουθουν τον αντρα. θελω αν κατι δεν της αρεσει να εχει τα κοτσια να μου το πει και μακρυια οι χαδιαρες και οι ζουζουνιαρες...


το οτι θα εχει τατουαζ και πιρσινγκ δεν την κανει αυτοματα δυναμικη και ανεξαρτητη.εγω εκανα την πρωτη σχεση στα 25 πηγαινα σε τρανς παρτυ επινα οτι εβρισκα ντυνομουνα σαν φαναρι και εκανα ριψοκινδυνα σπορ εκεινη μαυροντυμενη πανεμορφη χαμηλων τονων κατα των ουσιων αλλα επινε αρκετο αλκοολ οταν βγαιναμε στα μπαρ η σε ταβερνα και δεν γυμναζοτανε καθολου.η σχεση ηταν παντελης αποτυχια ο λογος ητανε οτι και οι δυο δεν ειμασταν ευτυχισμενοι στην μοναξια μας δηλαδη δεν καναμε σχεση για να μοιραστουμε ευτυχια αλλα την αναζητουσαμε στο προσωπο του αλλου.πλεον δεν καπνιζω δεν πινω και γυμναζομαι εξαντλητικα εχω μια τατουαζαρα στην πλατη αλλη μια στην γαμπα ενα μικρο στην παλαμη ενα πιρσινγκ και ενα εμφυτευμα δεν με ενδιαφερει αν θα εχει τατουαζ αυτη που θα ερθει αλλα δεν θελω να παιρνει ουσιες να μην καπνιζει σαν αραπης και να μην μου ειναι κυριακη πρωι χανγκ οβερ απο τα μπαρ.βρες μια στα μετρα σου.

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> πως μπορεί να καλύψει την μοναξιά του με άλλους τρόπους ?


Αμα το θέμα σου είναι καθαρά το σεξ,πας σε έναν οίκο ανοχής ή πηγαίνεις με κάποιο call girl.Σε γενικότερες τώρα γραμμές υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα να κάνεις για να ξεχαστείς
πχ η αρκετή δουλειά και αν έχεις χρήματα να αγοράζεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν ή να κάνεις δραστηριότητες που θες ακόμη και το φαϊ αλλά εδώ θέλει προσοχή γιατί το πολύ φαϊ παχαίνει και μετά θα κλαίγεσαι πέρα απο την μοναξιά σου και για τα κιλά σου...

----------


## kostas19917

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ... ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ !!!!!!!!!
και εκει που ειχα απελπιστει μεσω badoo ειχα μιλησει για το θεμα μου σε μια κοπελα (στην αρχη δεν της το ειπα αλλα μετα δεν ηθελα να της το κρυψω) νοιαστηκε για μενα και ζητησα μετα απο μερες φβ . μου το εδωσε και μιλουσαμε 2-3 μερες, μετα ζητησα το τηλεφωνο της να της μιλησω γιατι μου αρεσε πολυ, μου το εδωσε και εδω και 10 μερες περιπου μιλαμε συνεχεια και με γουσταρει . εχουμε κανει και σκαιπ και ανταλλασουμε γλυκολογα και αυριο θα συνατηθουμε για πρωτη φορα. ΕΙΠΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Ο ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ.

τελικα υπαρχει ελπιδα ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ .ειναι απο γειτονικο νομο αλλα θα βρεθουμε και θα βρισκομαστε και οταν κανουμε και σεξ θα σας πω την εμπειρια.....


ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΤΕ....

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Ωραίος φίλε.Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## φλοκ

> ειναι απο γειτονικο νομο αλλα θα βρεθουμε και θα βρισκομαστε και οταν κανουμε και σεξ θα σας πω την εμπειρια.....


Χαιρομαι που ελυσες το προβλημα σου αλλα μην γινεσαι καφρος αθελα σου. Εδω ειναι ενας ψηφιακος χωρος για συζητησεις και οχι φθηνο κουτσομπολιο. Αν αυτη η κοπελα σου σταθει οσο περιμενεις το λιγοτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να μην την εκθετεις ετσι χωρις λογο δημοσια λεγοντας σε εμας τι εκανες και πως το εκανες. Δεν θα βγαλεις φυσικα τα στοιχεια της και κανεις δεν θα μαθει ποια ειναι αλλα το οτι δεν θα συμβει αυτο δεν το κανει λιγοτερο χειροτερο. Εσυ σαν αντρας δεν θα επρεπε να το θελεις αυτο που στην τελικη δεν βοηθαει σε κατι. Ηθελες καποιες γνωμες τις πηρες εκανες την προσπαθεια σου εληξε ομορφα οποτε κατσε να το απολαυσεις και μπες εδω να μιλησεις γενικα για τα συναισθηματα σου για ολο αυτο αν θελεις και οχι για την εμπειρια σου στο σεξ. Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## arntaben

Θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου φλοκ ....ο κωστας νομιζω εγραψε για να δωσει κουραγιο και στους αλλους που πιθανων εχου το ιδιο προβλημα με κεινον ....αλλωστε δεν ανεφερε κατι πρωσοπικο πχ ονομα διεύθυνση κλπ....

----------


## φλοκ

> Θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου φλοκ ....ο κωστας νομιζω εγραψε για να δωσει κουραγιο και στους αλλους που πιθανων εχου το ιδιο προβλημα με κεινον ....αλλωστε δεν ανεφερε κατι πρωσοπικο πχ ονομα διεύθυνση κλπ....


Μα αυτο ειπα αλλα ενημερωση σημαινει να πει οτι το πολεμησε βρηκε την ακρη του και να πει στον κοσμο οτι εχει ελπιδα και φυσικα να δωσει κουραγιο μεσα απο την ιστορια του. Οι λεπτομερειες στο σεξ σε τι βοηθανε?

----------


## arntaben

Δεν νομιζω να ειπε λεπτομεριες στο σεξ απλα αναφερθεικε σε αυτο οκ λιγο πιο αδιακριτο αλλα δεν θα του κοψουμε και το κεφαλι.....συγνωμμη φλοκ ξαναδιαβασα το πρωτο ποστ σου ναι το ιδιο περιπου ειπες λαθος μου

----------


## roko

χαιρομαι για σενα! μπράβο!!! είδες που δεν πρέπει να ανχώνεσε άδικα ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ... ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ !!!!!!!!!
> και εκει που ειχα απελπιστει μεσω badoo ειχα μιλησει για το θεμα μου σε μια κοπελα (στην αρχη δεν της το ειπα αλλα μετα δεν ηθελα να της το κρυψω) νοιαστηκε για μενα και ζητησα μετα απο μερες φβ . μου το εδωσε και μιλουσαμε 2-3 μερες, μετα ζητησα το τηλεφωνο της να της μιλησω γιατι μου αρεσε πολυ, μου το εδωσε και εδω και 10 μερες περιπου μιλαμε συνεχεια και με γουσταρει . εχουμε κανει και σκαιπ και ανταλλασουμε γλυκολογα και αυριο θα συνατηθουμε για πρωτη φορα. ΕΙΠΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Ο ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ.
> 
> τελικα υπαρχει ελπιδα ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ .ειναι απο γειτονικο νομο αλλα θα βρεθουμε και θα βρισκομαστε και οταν κανουμε και σεξ θα σας πω την εμπειρια.....
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΤΕ....


ζητησες το τηλ της κ στο εδωσε αυτο θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε οτι ειναι ενδιαφερον κατα 60% αλλα αν σου ζηταγε αυτη το τηλ σου κ της το εδινες θα ηταν ενδιαφερον κατα 100% μεχρι στιγμης το απολυτο ενδιαφερον το εδιξες ΕΣΥ εχει μεγαλη σημασια πιος θα κανει την αρχη

----------


## archangel

Για σου φίλε Κωστα... Δυστηχως δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Εγω είμαι 28 χρονων και δεν έχω δει "live" γυναικα γυμνή ποτέ μου.
Από τα 20 έχω αδυνατίσει και πριν 2,5 μήνες ξεκινησα γυμναστήριο... 
Με πονάει όταν βλέπω κάποιους αντρες να ξεκινουν σχέσεις με γυναίκες, να τις πληγωνουν λες και δεν είναι τίποτα και να πηγαίνουν σε άλλες πανέυκολα χωρίς να νοιάζονται :(.
Τελος πάντων σου εύχομαι να προχωρισεις με την κοπέλα και "ρίξε" και για μένα ένα φίλε μου ;Ρ

----------


## arntaben

Μην απογοητευεσαι συνεχισε να προσπαθείς και θα ανταμοιφτεις

----------


## archangel

> Μην απογοητευεσαι συνεχισε να προσπαθείς και θα ανταμοιφτεις


Ευχαριστω!!!! Μακάρι, αλλα δεν το πιστεύω πια :(

----------


## arntaben

Ουτε ο κωστας το πιστευε και τον εκανα να το ποστεψει και βλεπεις και μονος σου το αποτελεσμα θελεις κι εσυ να σε κανω να το πιστεψεις?;)

----------


## archangel

> Ουτε ο κωστας το πιστευε και τον εκανα να το ποστεψει και βλεπεις και μονος σου το αποτελεσμα θελεις κι εσυ να σε κανω να το πιστεψεις?;)


φυσικά. Ποιος τυφλός δεν θέλει το φως του?!

----------


## arntaben

Θες να μ δωσεις μαιλ ? Αλλιως βρες το δικο μου το εχω ηδη γραψει στο θεμα αυτο .....( και δεν εισαι τυφλος απλα δεν ξερεις πως να ανοιγοκλεινεις τα ματια σου)

----------


## archangel

> Θες να μ δωσεις μαιλ ? Αλλιως βρες το δικο μου το εχω ηδη γραψει στο θεμα αυτο .....( και δεν εισαι τυφλος απλα δεν ξερεις πως να ανοιγοκλεινεις τα ματια σου)


[email protected]

----------


## arntaben

Οκ σ εστειλα

----------


## kostas19917

γεια σας .τελικα δεν εγινε κατι με την κοπελα που ειχα γνωριστει λογω αποστασης. και ακομα χειροτερα εχω καταθλιψη και κλαιω συνεχεια... δεν μπορω αλλο πραγματικα... και σε οσες εχω πει για εναν καφε εστω ουτε αυτο δεν θελουν .δεν αντεχω αλλο........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε λεει κ πολα πραγματα αυτο να βγεις για ενα καφε συνηθως αυτο που ενωνει τους ανθρωπους ειναι οταν βρεθουν σε αναγκη κ βρουν καπιον να μηλισουν.

----------


## archangel

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Κι εγω παραλίγο να πέσω σε κατάθλιψη πριν λίγες μέρες για τον ιδιο περιπου λογο. Όμως μην τα παρατάς!!!
Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς. όχι απο ανάγκη ή αγανάκτηση, αλλά από πιστη στον εαυτό σου.... ξερω πως ακούγεται αλλα βοηθάει.
Και αν σου ριχνουν χυλόπιτα μην στεναχωριέσαι, δεν ειναι λόγω καποιου δικού σου προβλήματος, αλλά καποιό δικό τους.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> γεια σας .τελικα δεν εγινε κατι με την κοπελα που ειχα γνωριστει λογω αποστασης. και ακομα χειροτερα εχω καταθλιψη και κλαιω συνεχεια... δεν μπορω αλλο πραγματικα... και σε οσες εχω πει για εναν καφε εστω ουτε αυτο δεν θελουν .δεν αντεχω αλλο........


Όχι ρε φίλε, κρίμα.:( Εκεί που είχες την ελπίδα οτι κάτι θα κάνεις, οτι θα λυτρωθείς απ'όλο αυτό το κακό, οτι είδες επιτέλους άσπρη μέρα σ'αυτόν τον τομέα, μπαμ, την πατάς και νιώθεις χειρότερα απο πριν. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Είναι πάρα πολύ άσχημο αυτό. Έχω πάθει τα χειρότερα εγώ (δεν το λέω για παρηγοριά).

----------

